# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Nga jeta e njerzve të shquar

## DoLpHiN

Cfare do te thonit sikur tju propozoja qe te mbledhim ndodhi dhe kuriozitete nga jeta e njerezve te shquar?

----------


## DoLpHiN

Ne nje bisede midis Sokratit dhe Euthefros,midis te tjerave Sokrati e pyeti se cfare eshte nje veprim i mire.Euthefro fillon te numeroje disa veprime te mira.Sokrati e nderpret dhe i thot te mos jape shembuj po thjeshte te thote nje perkufizim.Atehere Euthefro thote se nje veprim i mire eshte nje veprim qe e duan perendite.Sokrati e pyet: A eshte nje veprim i mire ngaqe e duan perendite? Apo perendite e duan ngaqe eshte nje veprim i mire? Dhe Euthefro i thote se eshte shume i zene me pune dhe i duhet te shkoje,dhe iken pa u pergjigjur.
kesaj pyetjeje nuk i jane pergjigjur as sot e kesaje dite shkencetaret dhe filozofet.

Sokrati ishte i pari njeri ne historine e rruzullit tokesor i cili vdiq per dijen dhe te menduarit.Ai ishte i mendimit se nje njeri nuk mund te kete asnjehere ide te reja dhe nuk mund te eci perpara nqs nuk fillon te mendoje pa paragjykime.
Ky ishte dhe shkaku i vrasjes se tij.

----------


## DoLpHiN

Kur Albert Einstein ishte ne shkollen fillore,mesuesit e tij thonin se ai ishte nje nxenes teper koketrashe dhe e kishte mendjen vetem per te bere zhurme dhe per te kundershtuar mesuesin.Prinderit e tij mendonin se cfaredo qe te behej djali i tyre,ai kurre nuk do ishte i suksesshem.

----------


## ATMAN

ALEKSANDRI i Maqedonisë (356-323 p.e.r), strateg ushtarak dhë burrë shteti i shquar i lashtësisë, mbret i Maqedonisë

* Aleksandri ishte ende fëmijë kur i thanë se babai i tij, Filipi i Maqedonisë, kishte fituar një betejë. Fëmija plot ambicie thirri:
- Po qe se baba i fiton të gjitha betejat, çfarë do të më mbetet mua për të bërë?

* Babai i Aleksandrit, Filipi i Maqedonisë, po ankohej për një plagë që kishte marrë në luftë. Ngaqë kishte dhimbje të madhe, ecte duke çaluar. Aleksandri atëherë i tha:
- Baba, nuk duhet të dëshpërohesh nga kjo plagë që në çdo hap të kujton lavdinë dhe trimërinë tënde.

* Përpara se të nisej për në Azi, Aristoteli i tha Aleksandrit të Madh që të priste për këtë ekspeditë sa të arrinte një moshë të rritur. Ashtu ai do të luftonte më me pjekuri.
- Kjo është e vërtetë, - iu përgjigj Aleksandri, - por nuk duhet harruar se në të njëjtën kohë do të humbisja vrullin rinor.

* Aleksandri në një takim me të dërguarit e Persisë, deshi të mësonte jo për pasurinë dhe jetën luksoze që bënte mbreti i tyre, por për qëndrimin që mbante dhe forcat e tij ushtarake. Të dërguarit e Darit i thanë mbretit të tyre kur u kthyen:
- Ju jeni i pasur, por Aleksandri do të bëhet i madh.

* Kur i thanë Aleksandrit të Madh se mbreti i Persisë, Dari, ishte duke përgatitur një ushtri shumë të madhe, ai u përgjigj:
- Ujku nuk e vret mendjen fare për të ditur nëse është apo nuk është e madhe kopeja që do të sulmojë.

* Kur nisi fushatën e Azisë, Aleksandri ua shpërndau gjithë pasurinë kapitenëve të ushtrisë së tij.
- Po për vete çfarë mbajte? - e pyeti njëri prej tyre. -Shpresën, - u përgjigj Aleksandri.

* Përpara betejës së Arbelës(beteja e Arbelës 331 p.e.s. qytet i Asirisë së lashtë,ku Aleksandri mundi Darin e III të Persisë), Dari i bëri të ditur Aleksandrit se, po të pranonte miqësinë me të, do t'i dhuronte gjysmën e mbretërisë së tij. Aleksandri e pyeti tregtarin Parmenion, që e mori vesh ofertën, se çfarë mendonte:
- Në qoftë se unë do të isha Aleksandër, do të pranoja - tha Parmenioni. - Edhe unë, - tha Aleksandri, - do të pranoja, në qoftë se do të isha Parmenion. Po unë jam mbret, nuk jam tregtar.

* Dari kishte mbledhur gjithë ushtrinë e tij pranë gytetit Arbela. Natën para betejës, Aleksandri bëri gjumë të thellë dhe në mëngjes gjeneralët mezi e zgjuan. Ndërkohë trupat persiane po afroheshin në kampin maqedonas.
-Po si është e mundur, - i thanë, - që t'i të flesh kaq i shkujdesur?
-Sepse më qetësoi shumë mbreti Dar, duke mbledhur të gjithë trupat e tij vetëm në një pikë. Kështu vetëm me një betejë mund t'i shkatërroj krejt.

* Gjenerali Polisperkonte e këshilloi Aleksandrin ta sulmonte Darin gjatë natës, sepse kështu do ta gjente në befasi dhe do ta shkatërronte lehtë.
- Nuk e kam zakon që t'i vjedh fitoret natën si hajdutët, - tha Aleksandri.



* Kur Aleksandri donte të kalonte lumin Idapse 2>, iu mblodhën të gjitha rreziqet: një furtunë e tmerrshme me bubullima e rrufe, lumi tej për tej mbushur me ujë, ushtria e armikut e vendosur në pozicione dhe e pajisur me elefantë e mjete të tjera. Aleksandri i qetë dhe i kthjellët tha:
- Ja më në fund një betejë e denjë për mua.


* Aleksandri i Madh mori vesh se një prej ushtarëve kishte marrë emrin e tij. E thirri dhe i tha:
- Ti do të mbash emrin tim? Mbaje meqë të pëlqen, por mos harro se edhe në beteja e ke emrin Aleksandër.



* Një ditë oborrtarët ishin duke e nxitur kundër një njeriu që kishte folur për të. Aleksandri nuk donte në asnjë mënyrë të ndëshkonte atë njeri ndaj u tha:
- Të përgojohen mbretërit, kjo është një gjë e zakonshme. Edhe kur ata bëjnë mirë janë të detyruar të dëgjojnë fjalë të këqija.



* Një ditë Aleksandri i Madh për të shpërblyer filozofin, Ksenokrat, që e admironte, deshi t'i dhuronte njëqindmijë lira. Por filozofi i fyer në sedër nuk pranoi. Aleksandri i Madh e kuptoi se shkaku i mospranimit ishte kryelartësia e krenaria dhe duke u treguar këtë radhë më shumë filozof se filozofi i tha:
- Po si nuk ke ndonjë mik që të ketë nevojë për këtë shumë. Mua nuk më mjaftojnë thesaret për të shpërblyer miqtë e mi, kurse ti nuk di si të shpërndash midis miqve të tu vetëm njëqindmijë lira?



* E pyetën njëherë Aleksandrin se përse nderonte më shumë Aristotelin, mësuesin e tij, sesa babanë e vet?
- Sepse, - u përgjigj Aleksandri - mbreti Filip duke më dhënë jetën më zbriti nga qielli në tokë, ndërsa Aristoteli me mësimet e tij, më bëri të ngjitem nga toka në qiell.



* Një i ri maqedonas kishte sjellë në ballo një vajzë shumë të bukur. Aleksandri që ishte i pranishëm e vështroi dhe deshi ta bënte të vetën. Kur mori vesh se djaloshi që i rrinte pranë e dashuronte shumë dhe do të martohej me të, e mori më një anë dhe i tha:
Meqenëse e do kaq shumë këtë vajzë, merre dhe ik shpejt bashkë me të për t'i shpëtuar çdo rreziku.



* Kur Aleksandri i madh po qortonte një pirat për grabitjet që kishte bërë, ai iu përgjigj:
- Jam pirat sepse kam vetëm një anije. Po të kisha shumë, do të isha mbret.



* Kur kishte marrë një plagë në betejë, Aleksandri, iu drejtua oborrtarëve të tij duke u thënë:
- Vështroni mirë tani se çfarë duhet të mendojnë ata që për të më bërë lajka të neveritshme, shkojnë edhe thonë se unë jam veçse një njeri i zakonshëm i kësaj bote si edhe ju.



* Aleksandri u ndodh një herë në Athinë, ku donte të takonte Diogjenin. Shkoi për të vizituar filozofin e futur në fuçinë e tij, duke qënë i rrethuar nga e gjithë shpura e tij. Kur po qëndronte përballë, i tha se ç'mund të bënte për të.
- Të mos më zësh diellin, - i tha i indinjuar nga kjo përgjigje e pasjellshme, por Aleksandri gjithë admirim i tha:
- Në qoftë se unë nuk do të isha Aleksandër, do të doja të isha Diogjen.



* Përpara se të vdiste Aleksandri tha:- Po i lë perandorisë sime më të merituarit, por parashikoj që miqtë e mi do të bëjnë nderimet e fundit me armë në dorë kundër njëri-tjetrit.

* Kur Aleksandri ishte duke vdekur, njerëzit e familjes e pyetën se ku i kishte fshehur thesaret e tij. Aleksandri u përgjigj:
- Do t'i gjeni në kuletat e miqve të mi.

----------


## ATMAN

BONAPART (Napoleon) (1769-1821) perandor i Francës

* Napoleoni thirri një këpuctar milanez që t'i bënte një palë çizme të mira si ato që bënin në Paris.
- Hajde tani, ulu dhe më merr masën, - i tha Napoleoni.
- Në Itali, gjeneral, nuk përdorin mjet për matje, i masim me sy.
Të nesërmen këpuctari u kthye me një çizme të punuar për bukuri. Ia veshi Napoleonit e pastaj shkoi të merrte furçën për t'i dhënë llustër.
- Shumë mirë, - i tha i kënaqur Napoleoni, - tani më provoni çizmen tjetër. - Tjetrën le t'ua bëjnë në Francë, - i tha këpucari dhe u largua menjëherë.

* Në kohën e fushatës së Italisë një ushtar u paraqit te gjeneral Napoleon Bonaparti dhe i tregoi rrobat e trupit gjithë zhele. Kur kërkoi një palë rroba të reja, Napoleoni i tha:
- Një palë të reja? Po as në ëndërr s'ke për t'i parë, sepse me rroba të reja, nuk do të duken plagët që ke marrë në luftë.
Kjo përgjigje e qetësoi ushtarin, i cili u largua i kënaqur.

* Në kohën e fushatës së tij të parë në Itali, Napoleoni u takua me mjeshtrin Kerubini, i cili ishte drejtor konservatori. Atij i shfaqi disa mendime për muzikën. Gjeneralit muzika e Kerubinit i dukej pak si e pa ndjenjë.
- Gjeneral, - iu përgjigj kompozitori, - ju njihni mirë muzikën e grykës së topave, po muzikën time nuk e kuptoni dhe aq shumë.

* Më 14 gusht 1803, mbi lumin Senë në Paris, u eksperimentua një shpikje e dobishme për lundrim. U bënë provat e një anijeje të çuditshme që kishte dy rrota anash dhe një lloj kaldaje me një tub përbrënda. Shpikësi thuhej se ishte një amerikan i quajtur Fullton. Kjo ishte e para anije me avull. Njerëzit e interesuar kërkuan prej Napoleonit që ta merrte me seriozitet këtë zbulim. Atëherë gjenerali iu përgjigj:
- Në çdo kryeqytet do të gjendet gjithnjë ndonjë turmë aventurierësh që i ofron sovranëve premtime të bujshme dhe pastaj përfundojnë në hiç. Ky amerikan do të jetë patjetër një prej atyre sharlatanëve, prandaj ju lutem mos më flisni më për të.
Dhe për dhjetë vjet nk u fol më për atë çështje.

* Kur Napoleoni u shpall perandor, qarkulluan mjaft epigrame. Më e bukura ishte një epigramë që lajmëronte vdekjen e "qytetares shumë të fuqishme, Republikë Franceze, e cila gjatë një operacioni çezarian vdiq duke nxjerrë në dritë një perandor".
* Napoleoni nuk i donte aspak parizianët, ndoshta për natyrën e tyre të ftohtë dhe sarkastike. Për këtë ai donte të zgjidhte një qytet tjetër për të vënë kurorën perandorake.
- Përse të zgjedh Parisin që ka kaq shumë maskarenj? Deri sa të kem gjak në vena nuk do të lejoj parizianët të bëjnë ligjin. Do të më mjaftojnë pesëmbëdhjetë mijë vetë që të shtrëngoj Parisin për ta dërguar në provincë. Do ta shtie në dorë dhe do t'i detyroj ata që të shporren njëqind lega larg. Këshilltarët donin ta qetësonin, duke i thënë se nuk ishte e nevojshme t'i vinte veshin atyre që thonin nën dhëmbë parizianët, sepse në fund të fundit nuk kishte ndonjë opozitë të vërtetë dhe të qartë.
- Madhëri, - i thanë ata, - gjithandej mbretëron qetësia.
- E rregulloj unë këtë punë, - u përgjigj Napoleoni, - sepse ai që do të dojë të lëvizë, ka edhe gijotinë pastaj.

* Në biseda të ndryshme, Napoleoni mbretin e Prusisë e dëgjonte me durim: Rrallë i thoshte ndonjë fjalë, po gjithnjë ftohtë dhe në mënyrë fyese. Në një nga bisedat e fundit e vështroi gjatë nga lart - poshtë dhe pastaj, duke ndaluar vështrimin te xhaketa e oficerit madhor, e pyeti:
- Po mirë, çdo ditë të duhet të kopsitësh gjithë këtë rresht të pafund kopsash? As më thua, nga e fillon nga lart-poshtë, apo nga poshtë-lart?

* Në fund të shtatorit 1805, Napoleoni, që ishte drejtuar për në Austerlic,kaloi nëpër Strasburg. Një mëngjes i erdhi në pritje një i quajtur Shulmajster, i cili ishte gati të vihej në shërbim të perandorit si agjent për shërbime informative. Pasi e dëgjoi mirë, Napoleoni i dha leje që të largohej e përcolli shpejt dhe iu fut sërishmi punës që kishte në dorë. Kur pas pak ngriti kokën, i doli përpara një njeri trashaman dhe i ngathët.
- Si keni guxuar të hyni këtu brenda pa lajmëruar më parë, - e pyeti Napoleoni.
- Madhëri, po unë jam vetë ai Shulmajsteri që pak më parë më përcollët dhe më dhatë leje të largohem.
Napoleoni mbeti i shtangur dhe që atë çast e mori menjëherë në shërbim atë njeri, që dinte aq mirë dhe aq shpejt të maskohej për bukuri. Ky agjent në të vërtetë i bëri shërbime jashtëzakonisht të mëdha si kryetar i policisë franceze në Vienë.

* "Gojët e këqia" flisnin se Napoleoni kishte marrë mësime oratorie nga aktori i famshëm Talma. Një ditë Napoleoni u takua me Talmën dhe i tha:
- E keni marrë vesh? Thonë, se ju më keni mësuar të bëj si perandor. Kjo është një shenjë që tregon se e bëj mirë këtë punë.

* Më 2 Tetor 1808, Napoleoni ishte në Erfurt për një takim me Carin. Atje mori vesh se aty ishte edhe Gëtja të cilin donte t'a njihte. Takimi i tyre la për të dy njerëzit e mëdhenj një përshtypje të thellë. Napoleoni e mbajti gjatë duke i folur për veprat e Gëtes, të cilat i lavdëroi shumë, po bëri edhe disa vërejtje që vetë autori i pranoi si të drejta. Ndër të tjera ai i sugjeroi të bënte një dramë për vrasjen Qezarit. Kur ra fjala për tragjeditë e Shilerit, Napoleoni i quajti ato tragjedi bulevardeske. Gëtja atëherë iu përgjigj me guxim;
- Nuk i njoh bulevardet tuaja, po i marr me mënd se do të jenë të mbushur plot me njerëz; më dhimbset të dëgjoj të flitet kështu për një prej gjenive më të mëdha të kohëve tona.
Duke i rekomanduar Gëtes e po shkruante diçka për takimin e tyre, këtë t'ia kushtonte Carit, Gëtja iu përgjigj:
- Madhëri, qysh në rininë time i jam përmbajtur parimit që të mos bëj kushtime, për të mos u penduar më vonë.

* Një ditë në Berlin, Napoleoni po luante me letra me gjeneralët e tij. Në një çast u sul, rrëmbeu një grusht monedha të arta dhe i lëshoi pastaj me mospërfillje të binin mbi tryezë.
- Prusianët, - tha ai, - i pëlqejnë shumë këta napoleonët e vegjël. Një gjeneral ia ktheu menjëherë:
- Oh, po madje shumë më tepër se të madhin.

* Napoleoni kishte shumë qejf t'i ngatërronte oficerët e tij, duke u bërë pyetje të shpejta. Njëherë iu drejtua një koloneli dhe e pyeti:
- Sa vetë ke në regjimentin tënd?
- Njëmijë e dyqind, - u përgjigj ai shpejt e shpejt. 
- Po sa janë në spital prej këtyre?
- Njëmijë e dyqind, - u përgjigj ai shpejt e shpejt.
Pyetjet dhe përgjigjet ishin aq të shpejta, sa që Napoleoni nuk u kujtua për përgjigjen që dha koloneli dhe u largua i kënaqur duke e falenderuar atë.


* Për të hequr vëmendjen e popullit nga politika e tij sajoi çmimet dhjetëvjeçare. Të gjitha ambicjet dhe zilitë që ekzistonin midis letrarëve dhe personave të kulturës shpërthyen atëherë me një zhurmë të pashembullt lakmish, paturpësish dhe intrigash. Të gjitha gazetat u mbushën me qortime, polemika dhe me fyerje që lëshonin njerëzit pa të keq për njëri- tjetrin. Dhe publiku dëfrehej me këtë skandal. Napoleoni pyeti sekretarin e tij se çfarë mendonte për çmimet që kishte vënë ai dhe për polemikat që ishin nxitur për këtë qëllim.
- Madhëri, - u përgjigj ai, - njëherë e një kohë bënin luftë kafshët që të dëfrenin njerëzit, sot bëjnë luftë njërëzit me njëri - tjetrin që të dëfrehen kafshët.

* Një ditë Napoleoni mori vesh se një nga oficerët e tij e kishte kaluar masën në pije dhe ishte bërë xurxull. E thirri dhe i tha:
- Kolonel më duket se e keni shkelur. Dhe tjetri ia priti menjëherë:
- Po, Madhëri, vetëm se kam pirë gjithnjë për shëndetin tuaj.

* Napoleoni përdorte nganjëherë këtë marifet: Dërgonte një sekretar ose adjutant për të pyetur në se kishte ndonjë veteran në regjimentin që do të inspektonte. Këta mernin të dhëna se ku kishte luftuar veterani, sa plagë kishte marrë, si quhej dhe kishte apo nuk kishte fëmijë. Ditën e inspektimit merrte vesh se kush ishte ushtari veteran për të cilin kishte marrë të dhënat. Napoleoni bënte sikur i kujtohej aty për aty, i afrohej e pyeste për emrin dhe i thoshte:
- Oh, ja më në fund u takuam miku im. Të kujtohet Abukir? Po plagën që more në betejë si e ke tashti? A të dhemb ndopak kur prishet koha? Si ia çon babai yt, besoj se nuk do të jetë plakur. Po djemtë si i ke, a po rriten? Po mirë, si nuk e paske marrë ende Kryqin e artë? Hajde këtu, i dashuri im, se po ta jap unë që tani - dhe ia ngjiste menjëherë në gjoks. E tërë kjo gjë kishte efekt të madh dhe ushtarët e besonin me të vërtetë se ai i njihte të gjithë një për një dhe interesohej për punët dhe familjet e tyre.

* Një prefekt kishte ardhur në Paris pa leje, duke lënë mënjanë detyrat shtetërore. Napoleoni e pa:
- Çfarë po bën këtu? - E pyeti me ashpërsi.
- Kam ardhur, - u përgjigj ai, - të shikoj vjehrrin tim, princin Lebrun, që është i sëmurë.
- Po ju nuk jeni fëmijë i vogël që të mos kuptoni se detyrat shtetërore qëndrojnë përpara atyre të familjes, - i tha Napoleoni. Tashti prit kur të më japin për prefektë djem të rinj që i kanë buzët me qumësht.
- Ç'moshë keni? - i tha perandori.Prefekti, pa u turbulluar fare dhe pa e marrë parasysh vështrimin e egër që i kishte hedhur perandori, bëri një përkulje të bukur dhe u përgjigj: - Madhëri, kam tamam atë moshë që kishit ju kur fituat betejën e urës së Arkolit.
Perandori mbeti i kënaqur nga kjo përgjigje.

* Një damë e bukur e pyeti një herë perandorin:
- Madhëri, po si është e mundur që juve, që keni korrur kaq lavdi, kërkoni ende lavdi të tjera.
Dhe Napoleoni ia priti:
- Po ju zonjë që jeni kaq e bukur, përse vazhdoni të bëni gjithnjë tualet për t'u zbukuruar?

* Një ditë Napoleoni, Bertje Masena shkuan së bashku për gjah. Të dy këta të fundit, me armët gati, ecnin disa hapa përpara perandorit. Kur u ngrit një tufë thëllëza, perandori, të cilit i përkiste nderi të qëllonte i pari, mori shenjë dhe qëlloi... Një saçmë ra në syrin e marshallit Masama. Menjëherë arriti ndihma dhe syri i marshallit shpëtoi nga rreziku. Napoleoni për të shfajësuar veten ia hodhi fajin Bertjesë për atë që ndodhi. Bertje u mundua të mbrohej me të gjitha mënyrat por meqenëse perandori nguli këmbë, ai ishte i detyruar të heshtte. Ku u kthyen, Napoleoni, që e dinte mirë si rrodhën punët në të vërtetë, thirri kirurgun e shquar Larey dhe urdhëroi ta kuronte Massenë dhe t'i jepte në dorë një letër nga ana e tij. Ajo letër e njoftonte për emërimin e ri, komandant të ushtrisë në Portugali, që shoqërohej edhe me një dhuratë të çmuar.
- Ç'farë dreq njeriu që është ky! - thirri Massena duke qeshur, - do gjithnjë të të hedhë pluhur, ...ose saçma ...syve.

* Një ditë Napoleoni mundohej të hipte në kalë dhe nuk arrinte dot. Një qytetar erdhi me të shpejtë që t'a ndihmonte.
- E megjithatë, - i tha Napoleoni, - nuk besoj se u munduat dhe aq shumë, sepse nuk jam shumë i rëndë.
- Oh çfarë po thoni Madhërf, - i tha qytetari, - juve jeni kundërpesha e të gjitha fuqive armike.
Ky kompliment i pëlqeu shumë Napoleonit.

* Napoleoni nuk shkruante pothuajse asnjëherë me dorën e tij. Ai vetëm diktonte. Ndonjëherë, kur ishte vetëm dhe kishte nevojë të komunikonte me shkrim, fillonte të shkruante por nuk e zgjaste shumë.Mbushte disa rreshta, pastaj e hidhte penën tutje dhe kërkonte ndonjë sekretar. Sekretarit i diktonte duke bërë ecejake nëpër dhomë dhe asnjëherë ndenjur. Ndoshta që ai u diktonte disa vetëve pa u ngatërruar fare. Italishten e dinte mirë, por e fliste keq dhe pranonte të mos fliste kur nuk ishte e domosdoshme. Napoleoni flinte pak, gjashtë orë gjumë i mjaftonin dhe kishte aftësi të çuditshme të ngrihej nga gjumi në mes të natës. Kur e zgjonin për ndonjë çështje me rëndësi, jepte urdhrat ose porositë e duhura në mënyrë të përsosur dhe e zinte gjumi menjëherë pa vështirësi.

* Napoleoni ishte i pakënaqur nga një njoftim zyrtar që i erdhi prej Perandorit Françesk I, baba të perandoreshës Maria Luiza. Atëherë i tha së shoqes:
Babai juaj është një ganash (që në frengjisht do të thotë njeri i trashë) Perandoresha, që nuk ia dinte kuptimin fjalës, sapo iku perandori pyeti një nga të pranishmit i cili, nga që nuk guxonte të thoshte kuptimin e vërtetë të fjalës, i tha: "njeri i mençur dhe mendjemprehtë".
Ditën tetër Maria Lufza kryesonte mbledhjen e Këshillit të Shtetit. Midis të pranishmëve u bë një diskutim shumë i ashpër dhe gjakrat u ndezën shumë. Perandoresha iu drejtua ministrit Kombasierë dhe i tha me shumë madhështi:
- Ju përket juve që ti pajtoni dhe ti sillni të gjithë në një mëndje, sepse jeni njeriu më "ganash" në gjithë perandorinë.

* Një kont kthehej nga një mision sekret.
- ÇFarë thanë për mua atje? - e pyeti Napoleoni.
- Madhëri, - u përgjigj konti, - thonë se ju jeni perëndi.
- Një perëndi? Një perëndi është shumë, - tha Napoleoni duke qeshur, - në të vërtetë nuk besoj që të thonë të gjithë kështu.
- Në fakt, - mori prapë fjalën konti, - unë nuk mund t'ia fsheh madhërisë suaj se ka të tjerë që përkundrazi thonë se jeni djall.
Napoleoni u ngrys në fytyrë.



* Napoleoni nuk kishte aspak shije në të veshur. Gruaja e tij Josefina, përkundrazi vishej shumë elegante dhe vuante kur shihte burrin e saj të veshur keq. Për këtë ia ndërronte shpesh rrobaqepësin. Më në fund mori Legerin, rrobaqepësin më të dëgjuar të Parisit. Napoleoni i jepte këshilla që nuk qëndronin fare. Ai kërkoi që kopsat e kapotës t'i vendoste ashtu si në kohën e Frederikut të Madh.
- Nuk kam për të pranuar kurrë atë gjë, - iu përgjigj Legeri, - ju do dukeni qesharak dhe unë do të humbas emrin e mirë që kam në profesion. Sikur të më jepni gjithë mbretërinë tuaj unë nuk do të pranoja t'ju bëja një veshje si ajo që doni ju.
Napoleoni ia krisi gazit dhe e la rrobaqepësin të bënte si të donte.


* Napoleoni i pyeti oficerët në se kishin ndonjë ankesë ose pakënaqësi. Atëherë doli nga rreshti një toger që nisi të ankohej për trajtim të keq dhe për padrejtësi ndaj tij, sepse e kishin lënë toger prej pesë - gjashtë vjetësh dhe nuk kishte ende asnjë shpresë për gradim.
- Durim, durim!- i tha Napoleoni, - unë kam ndejtur toger shtatë vjet të mira dhe, siç e shikoni, kjo nuk më pengoi të bëj karrierë. Të gjithë të pranishmit qeshën dhe oficeri u kthye në vendin e vet.

* Napoleoni ishte shumë i pasjellshëm me gratë. Njëherë në një ballo, në Tyleri i tha një dukeshe të bukur:
- E çuditshme se si janë ata flokët e tu të trashë dhe të ashpër.
- Ka mundësi që të jetë ashtu si thoni ju, - u përgjigj dukesha, - por asnjë burrë nuk m'i ka thënë ndonjëherë këto fjalë.

* Ministri i shtetit Ronjo hyri një ditë në kabinetin e Napoleonit dhe e gjeti të zhytur në leximin e Polibit.
- Madhëri, - e pyeti me çiltërsi ministri, - ju kërkoni në atë libër ndonjë betejë?!
- Oh jo! - u përgjigj qetë Napoleoni, - unë kërkoj në këtë libër idetë ushtarake të kundërshtarëve të mi.

* Kur pas njëqind ditëve u kthye nga Elba dhe vuri këmbën për herë të parë në truallin francez, Napoleoni i quajti bashkëatdhetarët qytetarë, pastaj vazhdoi rrugën e tij dhe shqiptoi fjalën tjetër francezë dhe më në fund pasi arriti në Paris dhe shqiptoi fjalën shtetas.
* Gjatë njëqind ditëve jo gjithçka ishte në favor të Napoleonit. Nëpër rrugë lexohet kjo shpallje e perandorit"
DEKRET
Neni: I - Çdo vit duhet të më dorëzohen tetëqind viktima.
Neni: II - Sipas rasteve këtë shifër mund t'a ngre në tre milionë.
Neni: III - Të gjitha këto viktima do të çohen në kasaphanë.
Por njerëzit tashmë donin paqe dhe përgatiteshin ta shporrnin perandorin satrap.

* Napoleoni e vlerësonte shumë muzikën italiane dhe thoshte se ajo ishte më e bukura nga të gjitha, kjo gjë nuk mund të mohohet kurrë nga francezët.Mjeshtri Mehul i konservatorit të Parisit, si kundërshtar i këtij mendimi, porositi një libret të gëzuar me titull " I zemëruari". Kompozoi vetë muzikën e tij dhe e dërgoi në opera sikur të ishte muzikë italiane. Napoleoni ishte i pranishëm në këtë premierë dhe që nga preludi nisi të duartrokasë gjithë kënaqësi.
Kur mbaroi shfaqja me duartrokitje të mëdha, u mor vesh nga të gjithë se ajo ishte vepër e Mahulit. Napoleoni e mblodhi menjëherë veten dhe tha:
- Vazhdoni të më gënjeni gjithnjë kështu, se do të më gëzoni për lavdinë tonë dhe për kënaqësinë time.



* Kur Paolina Bonaparti, që ishte martuar me princin Kamilio Borgeze, i shkroi të vëllait se donte ta emëronte të shoqin qeveritar të Piemontit, Napoleoni i dha këto përgjigje, për të vlerësuar burrin e motrës; "Kamilio është një kafshë. Askush nuk e di këtë më mirë se unë. Po, se mos vallë ka ndonjë rëndësi kur është fjala për të qeverisur një vend!"

* Një mbrëmje, Napoleoni iu afrua një dame nderi të Perandoreshës dhe e pyeti ashpër dhe me zë të lartë që ta dëgjonin të gjithë:
- E po, mirë, zonjë, gjithnjë ju pëlqejnë burrat juve? - Po madhëri, - u përgjigj ajo, - kur janë të sjellshëm.

* Napoleoni e kishte shkrimin pothuaj të palexueshëm. Një ditë, në shën Helenë, dikush i lexoi një kapitull nga kujtimet e tij. Kur papritur ai ndaloi, sepse nuk kuptonte një fjalë, atëherë Napoleoni tha duke qeshur: - Kush nuk di të lexojë shkrimin e vet, është gomar me të vërtetë.
- Madhëri, - i tha djaloshi, - nuk është shkrimi im, është juaji.
- Napoleoni e mori dorëshkrimin për ta parë fjalën e shkruar keq, por pas një copë herë ia ktheu djalit duke i thënë:

- Ti ke të drejtë, nuk kuptohet fare. Kush e di çfarë dreqin kam dashur të them në këtë vend.
* Një ditë Napoleoni deshi të bënte një sulm kundër diplomatit rus Bakalov dhe e pyeti:
- Nga bie rruga për në Moskë? Bakalovi iu përgjigj:
- Madhëri, është e vështirë t'i përgjigjesh pyetjes suaj. Andej nga ne thuhet se të gjitha rrugët të çojnë në Romë, kështu edhe në Moskë mund të arrish nga rrugë të ndryshme. Karli XII përshëmbëll mori rrugën e Poltavës. (Sikurse dihet suedezët, të udhëhequr nga Karli i XII, u shkatërruan nga ushtria ruse pikërisht në Poltavë).
Ishte në të vërtetë një kërcënim dhe Napoleonit iu desh të kafshonte gjuhën.

* Më 1814 nuk lejohej që prej Anglisë të importoheshin beharna e mallra të tjera. Një ditë Napoleoni hyri papritmas në shtëpinë e një famulltari fshati dhe e gjeti duke pjekur kafe.
- Si, - i tha perandori, - ju guxoni të përdorni mallra të ndaluara?
- Unë përdor mallra të ndaluara?- ia ktheu prifti, - Po a nuk e shihni vetë që po e djeg në zjarr?

* Pas fushatës fatkeqe të Rusisë dhe tërheqjes nga Moska ishte shkruar kjo epigramë:
Në jetë të jetëve, kështu ka qënë pas fushatës së Egjiptit Napoleoni tha:
- Në qoftë se unë do të vdisja nesër, vetëm gjysmë faqe do të më rezervohej në fjalorin universal.

* Kur Napoleoni u arratis nga ishulli i Elbës, gazetat e paraqitën në këtë mënyrë ngjarjen e bujshme. "Antropofagu doli nga strofulla e tij". Dhe disa ditë më vonë "Përbindëshi fjeti mbrëmë në Grenobël". Pastaj më vonë: "Uzurpatori po avancon drejt kryeqytetit".
Duke iu afruar Parisit terminologjia sulmuese po shkonte duke u zbutur dhe kur arriti në Paris, shkruhej kështu:
"Napoleoni arriti në muret e kryeqytetit". Një ditë më vonë: "Madhëria e tij Perandori bëri hyrjen solemne në Tyleri, në mes të entuziazmit të nënshtetasve të tij besnikë".





* Kur ishte ende Konsull i Parë, Napoleoni shkoi në përurimin e një ure mbi Senë. Atje u prit nga prefekti i Senës së poshtme. Ky nuk i pëlqeu fare me atë qëndrimin e tij shumë serbes.
Për t'i ulur hundën, Napoleoni deshi ta kapte në gabim me pyetje për gjëra që i përkisnin departamentit të tij. Prefekti i zgjuar diti t'i përgjigjet aty për aty çdo pyetjeje. Napoleoni që donte të dilte fitimtar në këtë betejë fjalësh, i bëri këtë pyetje absurde:
- A dini të më thoni zoti prefekt, sa zogj kanë kaluar sot mbi këtë urë? - Vetëm një, madhëri, një shqiponjë.

* Gjatë një beteje një adjutant arriti deri atje ku ishte Napoleoni dhe i tha:- Madhëri, Murati është plagosur në njërën faqe. - Në një faqe? - thirri Napoleoni.- Po si është e mundur në një faqe dhe jo në të dyja? E po, nga doli plumbi Pastaj?- Ja si ndodhi madhëri: ndërsa gjenerali kishte hapur gojën erdhi një plumb që i hyri në gojë dhe i doli në fage.Napoleoni qeshi dhe tha: - Ja, pra, për të parën herë, Murati hap gojën me arsye.

* Në betejën e Vagramit, Napoleoni e arriti fitoren në sajë të ndërtimit të urave. Ai mburrej për këtë ndërmarrje të bukur në mes të një grupi oficerësh madhorë.
- Zotërinj, - tha Napoleoni, - ne mund të mburremi se kemi kaluar Danubin nën zjarrin e armikut në një pikë, ku përpara nesh asnjë nuk ka mundur të kalojë.
Një nga gjeneralët e tij e ndërpreu perandorin:
- Më falni Madhëri, e ka kaluar në të njëjtin vend Trajani, në fushatën e tij të dytë kundër dakëve.
Perandori iu përgjigj si bishë: - Hesht, more kafshë!

* Sovranët e Gjermanisë i vinin rrotull si burracakë, kurse Napoleoni i neveriste dhe nuk ua varte fare. Ka mbetur e famshme ndërhyrja harbute ndaj mbretit të Bavarisë, i cili rridhte nga një familje mendjemëdhenjsh. Në një pritje perandorake, ky po e mbante veten me të madhe dhe nisi të fliste me zë të lartë. Atëherë Perandori i tha: - Pushoni ju aty, mbreti i Bavarisë.

* Gjatë betejës, Napoleoni kishte vënë re se një bataljon i trupave të tij nuk kishte shkathtësi në luftim.
- Disa ditë më vonë u ndal përpara atij batalioni dhe thirri komandantin:
- Kolonel...!Po komandanti, që e dinte sa shumë i pëlqenin Napoleonit ata që flisnin në mënyrë origjinale, e ndërpreu:
- Madhëri, nuk jam kolonel, por jam nga ai dru me të cilin bëhen kolonelë.
Napoleoni, pasi i hodhi një vështrim mospërfillës, i tha:
- Shumë mirë atëherë, kur të kemi një regjiment me ushtarë prej druri, ju do të jeni koloneli që do ta komandoni

----------


## ATMAN

CICERONI (Mark Tuli) (106-43 p.e.r.) orator, burrë shteti romak dhe shkrimtar

* I thanë Ciceronit se Qezari i kishte ngritur shtatore Pompeut.
- Kjo, - tha Ciceroni, - është mjeti më i mirë për të siguruar të tijat.

* Një ditë takoi mikun e vet që vinte nga provinca aziatike e perandorisë. - Ç'farë do ti këtu? - e pyeti Ciceroni.
- Kam ardhur të kërkoj nga Qezari lirinë për provincën time.
- Të lumtë, - i tha Ciceroni, - në qoftë se do të arrish ta sigurosh, kërko edhe pak për romakët.

* Plaku i mençur Deçimo Liberio, kaloi përmes turmës së shikuesve për të kërkuar një vend në radhën e rezervuar për senatorët. Kaloi pranë Cicëronit, i cili, megë donte të tallej me numrin e madh të senatorëve që kishte caktuar Qezari, i tha:
- Do t'ju liroj vendin tim, ne goftë se nuk do të gjeni vend të lirë.
- Po ju jeni vetë ngushtë, - iu përgjigj Deçfmo, që donte të ironizonte Ciceronin për luhatjet e tij politike - sepse jeni mësuar të rrini në dy karrige, kurse tashti jeni të detyruar të rri vetëm në një.
* Një i ri, që akuzohej se kishte helmuar prindërit me ëmbëlsirë fliste kundër Cicëronit, të cilin edhe e kërcënoi.
- Kërcëno, kërcëno pra, - iu përgjigj Ciceroni, - se më shumë parapëlqej kërcënimet se sa ëmbëlsirat e tua.
* Ciceroni e vlerësonte shumë Platonin dhe thoshte:
- Më mirë parapëlqej të gaboj me Platonin sesa të kem arsye me filozofë të tjerë.

* Kur një shok i tij i vjetër i shkollës, po i mburrej se ishte më i ri. Cicëroni iu kthye:
- E po atëherë sipas llogarisë tënde, kur studionim bashkë ti nuk kishe lindur.

* Cicëronin, të cilin shumë vetë e quanin si prototipin e njeriut të retorikës, ishte kundërshtar i tiradave të gjata retorike. Një ditë duke dëgjuar në Forin e Romës(në lashtësi Fori ishte një vend në kryqëzimin e rrugëve të një qendre urbanistike, ku mblidheshin për punë tregtie, për çështje politike e administrative, për të kremtuar festa të ndryshme) një njeri, i cili për të lënë përshtypje te gjyqtarët, po thoshte në mënyrë teatrale:
- Ky njeri i jashtëzakonshëm - dhe tregoi klientin e tij, - ishte mbajtur nga nëna e tij nëntë muaj nën zemër.
- Po nënat e tjera ku i mbajnë fëmijët, mos vallë në xhep? - ia priti Ciceroni.

* Ciceroni ende i ri shkoi në Athinë për t'u përsosur për retorikë. Atje ndogi shkollën e të shquarit Apollon Moloni. Cicëroni deklamonte kaq mirë në kohën e ushtrimeve shkollore, sagë të gjithë, mësues dhe nxënës, mbeteshin të mrekulluar dhe nuk pushonin së lavdëruari atë. Vetëm Apolloni, sa herë që e dëgjonte, kridhej më shumë në mendime. Kur dikush e pyeti për heshtjen e tij të çuditshme, ai u përgjigj: 
- E si të mos bie në mendime dhe në trishtim, kur shoh që deri më tani e shkreta Greqi ishte e para në elokuencë, kurse tani vjen dikush ja grabit për tia shpënë në Romë?

* Për Cicëronin, Demosteni ishte më i madhi orator i të gjitha kohëve. Një ditë e pyetën se cili ishte fjalimi më i bukur i Demostenit. Ciceroni u përgjigj:
-Ai më i gjati!
Cicëroni e ndau gruan. Miqve, që e këshillonin të merrte një tjetër, u përgjigjej:
- Të dashur miq, përvoja më ka mësuar që nuk është e mundur të martohesh edhe me një grua dhe me filozofinë.

* Romaku i madh kishte një ditë si kundërshtar një avokat, i cili ishte shumë i njohur për pandershmërinë e tij. Cicëroni foli e foli me atë shpërthimin e tij të rrëmbyer. Kundërshtari e ndërpreu në çast dhe e pyeti:
- Po përse lehni kaq shumë? Ciceroni iu përgjigj:
- Sepse kam përpara një hajdut.

* Kaninio Rezicio kishte qenë konsull në Romë vetëm një ditë. Ciceroni për këtë tha:
- Në historinë tonë kemi një konsull që ishte shumë vigjilent dhe që gjatë sundimit të tij nuk fjeti fare.


* Jul Cezari urdhëroi me dekret që tokat e Kampanjës do tu shpërndaheshin ushtarëve. Shumë senatorë që kishin atje prona nuk e miratuan dekretin. Më shumë nga të gjithë kundërshtai Luçio Geli shumë i vjetër në moshë, i cili u ngrit nga vendi dhe thirri me të madhe:
- Sa të jem unë gjallë, kjo shpërndarje nuk do të bëhet kurrë. Atëherë Ciceroni për të qetësuar gjakrat por edhe me shpotitje e ndërpreu:
- Kur është puna kështu, le të presim, se nuk do të shkojë gjatë kjo punë. Kolegu ynë Geli nuk kërkon gjë tjetër vetëm një shtytje afati.

----------


## ATMAN

DUZE Eleonora (1858-1924) aktore dramatike italiane


* Që fëmijë Eleonora ishte shumë e lëvizshme dhe prindërit e saj thonin:
-Nuk ka asgjë të jashtëzakonshme te rrëmbimi i saj, ka lindur më 1859"
dhe ka luftën në qënien e saj.

* Babai i Duzesë e dashuronte shumë gruan e tij. Kur ajo vdiq në mjerim të madh, ai nuk gjeti dot ngushëllim. Pak ditë pas kësaj vdekjeje i erdhi një letër prej një avokati. I bëhej e ditur se i kishte vdekur një kushëri i largët pa bërë testament, kështu që një pjesë e trashëgimit i takonte atij.
- Shumë vonë, - tashmë - thirri me ton shpërthyes për fatin e tij, - kjo shumë do ta shpëtonte gruan time ose të paktën do t'i kishte bërë më të mira ditët e fundit të jetës së saj. Tashti nuk di më se çfarë të bëj me këto para, prandaj nuk po i pranoj.
Ai i shkroi noterit që t'ua jepte të gjitha paratë të afërmëve të tjerë.
Duzeja e vogël e përjetoi me gojën mbyllur atë skenë, shikoi veshjen e saj të varfër dhe nuk guxoi të tërhiqte vëmendjen e të atit për të lehtësuar mjerimin e tyre.
* Eleonora recitonte në grupin teatral që drejtohej nga Lui Pecana. Një ditë gjatë provave drejtori e ndërpreu Duzenë:
- Kjo batutë, - i tha, nuk shkon kështu si e thoni ju.
Po jua tregoj unë sesi duhet bërë.
Dhe e përsëriti batutën në mënyrë të atillë që ia ndryshoi krejt kuptimin. Mirëpo. Duzeja nguli këmbë se kishte ajo të drejtë. Tjetri duke e ndjerë veten të fyer u bë si i tërbuar dhe i tha:
- Po përse vazhdoni të punoni si aktore? Nuk e kuptoni, pra, që kjo luk është bukë për dhëmbët tuaja? Zgjidhni më mirë, një zanat tjetër!
Duzeja do të donte t'i përgjigjej me të njëjtën gjuhë, por e gëlltiti emërimin.
* Duze kishte luajtur role të dorës së dytë dhe nuk kishte arritur të linte mirë në dukje talentin e saj. Një mbrëmje në shoqëri me aktoren e ladhe Zhiaçinta Pecana1' e cila nuk deshi të luante në rolin e plakës në ramën "Tereza Rakuin" Rolin më të vështirë ia lanë Duzesë ndërsa tjetrin s luajti Xhiançinte Pecana! Duzeja, gjatë provave luajti keq dhe nuk guxoi t'i ngrinte sytë përpara Pecanës. Natën e shfaqjes, e rrëmbyer nga zjarri i papërmbajtur dhe nga pasioni, e ngriti ballin lart. Ky ishte një zbulim dhe Pecana u habit dhe nuk i besonte syve. Ishin që të dyja të irekullueshme sa që publiku nuk ishte në gjendje të dallonte se kush e luante më mirë rolin.
Atë mbrëmje lindi aktorja më e madhe e teatrit italian të traditës.

* Në Torino ishte një grup teatral me Çezar Rosin i cili duhej t'i linte vendin në teatër Sara Bernardit. Ky grup do të luante pjesë të ndryshme. Entuziazmi i publikut për aktoren e madhe franceze, Sarën, ishte i tillë sa që Çezar Rosi nguronte ta fillonte shfaqjen e tij. Më në fund,por jo për t'iu kundërvënë publikut ose pë të bërë krahasim, vendosi të vinte në skenë një komedi të vjetër italiane. Por Duzeja nuk pranoi,
- Dua të luaj "Princeshën e Bagdatit" - nguli këmbë ajo.
- Po nuk mendoni pak? Përpara jush ka luajtur një kolose e artit si
Sara Bernard? Mos doni t'u fishkëllejnë?
Duzeja ishte e patundur.
- Më lejoni të luaj "Princeshën e Bagdatit", ose unë po iki.
- Po ku do të shkosh?
- Nuk e di.
Në fund ia doli mbanë dhe luajti "Princeshën e Bagdatit" me Sujdes.


* Eleonora Duze jetonte vetëm për skenën. Koha tjetër që mbetej ishte një pritje ose pushim deri sa të merrej me teatrin.
* Në skenë kishte një kujdes të përsosur për mbajtjen e vetes. Zor se mund t'i gjeje një fije floku të ngatërruar. Në rrugë, përkundrazi për anën e jashtme ishte e pakujdesshme. Këtë e bënte se nuk i jepte asnjë rëndësi gjykimit të njerëzve, kur ata nuk ishin në teatër.


* Sa e përzemërt edhe po aq kundërshtare ishte Duzeja për fjalët dhe xhestet e falenderimit. E bënte të mirën dhe ikte me të shpejtë pa pritur të merrte falenderime. Kur u largua nga Firence, për të jetuar për gjithnjë në Romë, i dhuroi marangozit të saj disa tryeza tualeti që ishin shumë të kushtueshme e plot sende të tjera të çmueshme.
* Një kolegu i Duzesë u habit, kur ajo i vajti në shtëpi me një veshje të keqe sa që dukej edhe e shëmtuar. Hoqi syzet, ngriti kokën lart, u ndryshua në mënyrë të çuditshme dhe tha:
- Miku im, unë jam e bukur kur dua vetë.

* Kur e pyetën Duzenë se cili ishte vendi më i parapëlqyer prej saj, ajo u përgjigj me një buzëqeshje kuptimplote: "Udhëtimi".


* Duke vizituar studion e Rodenit, Eleonora Duze, u mahnit përpara bustit të Françeskës. E frymëzuar dhe e emocionuar nga përfytyrimi dantesk, që bënte pjesë në grupin skulpturor "Posta e ferrit", aktorja e madhe nisi të recitonte me zë të lartë vargjet e Dantes. Rodeni1' u frymëzua për skulpturat e tij të mëdha: "Dhimbje" dhe "Trishtim".

* Një kritik, që e kishte acaruar me artikujt e tij, donte të pajtohej me artisten e madhe. Shkoi një ditë në dhomën e saj të vogël dhe pa i thënë asnjë fjalë, i nxorri një degë ulliri përpara. Duzeja nuk kërkoi asnjë shpjegim, i shtrëngoi dorën dhe pa folur i dha dy trëndafila.

* Në fillim të karrierës së saj Eleonora Duze ishte e dobët fizikisht. Një mbrëmje, kur po shkonte në teatrin e Torinos për të interpretuar një rol, zuri një shtrëngatë shiu që e bëri qull.
- Çfarë ka ndodhur? - tha drejtori.
- Ah, sikur ta dini? Një përmbytje e vërtetë. Më ka hyrë ujë deri në kockë.
- Me siguri shiu nuk ka bërë rrugë të gjatë për të arritur deri atje, - i tha një koleg duke qeshur.

----------


## ATMAN

Fushe Josef (1759-1820) Ministër i policisë në kohën e Napoleonit



* Më 24 dhjetor 1800 u përgatit një atentat kundër Bonapartit. Shpërtheu një fuçi barut dhe për pak Napoleoni do të ishte hedhur në erë. Zemërimi i tij u derdh furishëm kundër Fushesë. lu lëshua si një i çmëndur, e qortoi se ishte shumë i dobët ndaj shokëve të dikurshëm, Jakobinëve.

Fusheja, ashtu qetë- qetë, i tha se sipas tij ajo që ndodhi nuk ishte dora e Jakobinëve, por e monarkistëve. Po të mos ishte futur në mes Josefina, Bonaparti do ta kishte qëlluar ministrin e policisë.

Atëherë Bonaparti filloi ta qortonte për të kaluarën, për gjakderdhjet e Nantës, të Lionit etj. Sa më shumë bërtiste Napoleoni, aq më shumë Fusheja tregohej gjakftohtë e i heshtur.

Heshtja e Fushesë zgjati pesëmbëdhjetë ditë. Ditën e gjashtëmbëdhjel e zbrazi goditjen e tij, komploti u zbulua dhe ashtu siç mendonte Fushej atentati ishte^epër e monarkistëve. Bonapartit iu desh të pranonte:

Ai kishte të drejtë!



* Gjatë njëqind ditëve^ Fusheja ishte në krah të Napoleonit si ministë por urrejtja e vjetër ndërmjet tyre nuk shuhej. Napoleoni shfrynte mllefin e tij të vjetër.

- Ju më tradhëtuat, zoti Duka i Otrantos, - thërriste ai, - dhe duhej 1

ta kisha hequr kokën me kohë.

Pastaj duke vringëlluar një kamë nëpër duar, shtonte:

- Ose më mirë do të ishte të më kishe futur këtë thikë në zemër.



* Fusheja shpresonte se perandori kishte një farë mundësie për t rikthyer në pushtet:

- Brenda katër javëve, - u thosh të afërmëve Fusheja - do t'i laj hesapt me këtë të çmendur.



* Në ceremoninë e madhe solemne, që bëri Napoleoni për të festut martesën e tij me Arkidukeshën Maria Luiza, për ta ngacmuar pa Fushenë, që e kishte bërë Duklë të Otrantos dhe që në tryezë rrinte përbal tij, e pyeti vrazhdë:

- Është e vërtetë, o Duka i Otrantos, që ju keni votuar për vdekjen

Luigjit XVI, xhaxhanë e perandoreshës që rri këtu në krahun tim?

Fusheja pa u turbulluar ia priti:

- Po, shumë e vërtetë madhëri, dhe po ju kujtoj se ka qenë i pari shërbii

që kam bërë për Madhërinë tuaj perandorake.

- Kjo është ndonjë lojë nga ato të Fushesë.





* Dyqanxhinjtë e Lionit kishin dërguar në Paris një përfaqësues, më dinakun, prej tyre, njëfarë Zhol, që të kërkonte Xherardin, njeri i falimentuar, që i kishte mashtruar me një milion franga. Për këtë mendohej se ishte fshehur diku në Paris. Zholi erdhi natën vonë në kryeqytet. Aty nga mesi i natës, kur po bënte një gjumë të thellë, erdhi roja e zgjoi i tha të vishej dhe e dërgoi para Fushesë. Zholi, për habinë e tij të madhe, dëgjoi aty të gjithë historinë se kush ishte dhe çfarë kërkonte në Paris.

-Po ju, - i tha ndër të tjera Fusheja, - keni bërë një veprim të papjekur

se u keni treguar kamarierëve të hotelit se keni vlera monetare në valixhet

tuaja. Kështu kamarierët kanë organizuar së bashku me kusarët një sulm

kundër teje për të marrë gjithçka ke dhe pikërisht sonte, aty në të gdhirë,

hajdutët do të hyjnë në dhomën tuaj, ku do të kërkojnë edhe që t'ju vrasin.

Tani shkoni në hotel, bëni sikur po flini dhe të tjerat i rregulloj unë, ju mos u bëni merak fare, rrini i qetë.

Natën e mirë.

Ai u kthye në dhomë i habitur. Gjithçka ndodhi ashtu si i kishte thënë Fusheja: para agimit mbërritën kusarët, kurse policët e Fushesë, që ishin fshehur, dolën menjëherë dhe i arrestuan të gjithë "mysafirët".

-Herë tjetër, - porositi Fusheja duke qeshur, - paratë tuaja i derdhni

në kasafortën e hotelit.



* Më 15 mars 1815, kur Fusheja po dilte nga pallati i tij, një komisar policie i ndali kuajt dhe tregoi një urdhër arrestimi për të.

Fusheja u tha se mos ishte ndonjë keqkuptim dhe prandaj dërgoi një besnikun e tij për ta verifikuar në polici.

- Ndërkohë, sa të kthehet ai, - tha me ëmbëlsi Fusheja, - unë po ju le të vizitoni shtëpinë time.

Ndërkaq i bëri nderimet e mikpritjes komisarit dhe agjentëve të tij e u tregoi atyre çdo gjë. Ata po vështronin me admirim mobiljet e bukura dhe pajisjet luksoze të shtëpisë. Në kohën kur Fusheja ishte mbështetur në një faqe muri, u zhduk papritur nga sytë e të pranishmëve. Muri u rrotullua rreth vetes dhe Fusheja nuk u pa nga shkoi. U kontrollua çdo cep i shtëpisë, por më kot. Fusheja u kthye disa ditë më vonë, por tashmë ai ishte ministër i policisë së Napoleonit, i cili ishte kthyer nga Elba dhe askush nuk u kujtua më pas për arrestimin e tij.



* Pas njëqind ditëve, kur u kthye në fron Luigji XVIII, Fusheja u pranua si ministër. Megjithatë, mbreti nuk kishte besim tek ai dhe i vuri pas, për ta ruajtur, komisarin Fodras. Ky, i fundit, ishte vartës i Fushesë dhe donte që Luigji XVIII të besonte se Fodras do të ruante vërtetë çdo veprim të eprorit të tij Fodras përdori një mënyrë shumë të paskrupullt. Vuri në dijeni për çdo gjë. Fushenë dhe në marrëveshje me të, përpilonte raportet që i dërgonte çdo ditë mbretit. Si njeri shumë dinak, Fusheja i vuri në shërbim të tij vëzhgimet që i bëheshin pas shpine. Sipas rastit, për ta qetësuar ose turbulluar mbretin, Fusheja hartonte raportet raportet e punës. Kur në mëngjes shkonte në Tyleri, e dinte gjendjen shpirtërore të lartmadhërisë dhe kështu i dilte përpara çdo të papriture.

Kur Napoleoni bëri grushtin e shtetit dhe me ndihmën e Fushesë u bë i plotfuqishëm, duhej të shpëtonte nga Barrasi. Këtë detyrë ia besoi Fushesë si ministër i policisë. Kur ishte braktisur dhe lënë mënjanë nga të gjithë, Fusheja kishte pasur vetëm një mbrojtës i cili e kishte shpëtuar nga gijotina dhe e kishte ndihmuar të merrte veten. Ky ishte Barrasi, që ruante në shtëpinë e tij të gjitha letrat kompromentuese të Fushesë.

Fusheja nuk e njihte as mirënjohjen, as frikën. I dërgoi Barrasit urdhërin e internimit, i bastisi shtëpinë dhe i mori të gjitha letrat. Barrasi u fye shumë.

- Kam vetëm një ngushëllim, - tha ai, - që Bonapartie ka marrë hakun,

kur të përplasen me njëri - tjetrin.



* Mirëkuptim midis Napoleonit dhe Fushesë nuk kishte kurrë. Ftohtësia e akullt e ministrit të policisë e irritonte tepër perandorin. Napoleoni zemërohej shpesh kundër Fushesë, herë me të vërtetë e herë duke u shtirur. Fusheja nuk e jepte veten kurrë në asnjë rast. Ai e dinte se fitorja ishte gjithnjë me atë që qëndronte i qetë. Një ditë Napoleoni thirri me të madhe:

- Dukës së Otrantos duhet t'i pritet koka.

Ndërsa Fusheja iu përgjigj me qetësi:

- Po unë nuk mendoj kështu madhëri!

Ai e dinte mirë se perandori me gjithë mosbesimin, zemërimin dhe urrejtjen nuk mund të bënte dot pa të.



* Kur Napoleoni e shkarkoi Fushenë dhe e zëvendësoi me dukën Roviko, Fusheja i bëri këtë dredhi pasardhësit të tij.

Me atë buzëqeshjen e tij të rafinuar e bëri të besojë se do ta linte karrierën me kënaqësi, sepsc ishte lodhur nga punët e shumta. Kështu, i kërkoi vetëm dhjetë ditë që ta linte t'i përgatiste të gjitha shkresat për dorëzim. Duka i pafajshëm e besoi dhe ia dha të dhjetë ditët. Fusheja, gjatë atyre ditëve, përfitoi me djallëzi për të djegur letrat e rëndësishme, për të fshehur të tjerat dhe për të pështjelluar çdo gjë, duke ndërruar numrat e praktikave, duke shkatërruar çdo klasifikim, me një fjalë për ta kthyer zyrën përmbys.



* Kur erdhi në fron Luigji XVIII, i dha urdhër ministrit të policisë, Burie, për të arrestuar Fushenë.

- Madhëri u përgjigj Burie, - nuk është e lehtë të arrestosh atë që ka

ditur të shpëtojë shëndoshë e mirë nga Robespieri, me mandat arrestimi

nga Konventa, dhe nga Napoleoni.

Mbreti,nguli këmbë për ta arrestuar më 18 mars 1815.

- Agjentët e policisë e rrethuan nga të gjitha anët karrocën e Fushesë

në mes të bulevardit dhe e deklaruan atë të arrestuar.

- Një ish - senator nuk mund të arrestohet në rrugë, - ia bëri Fusheja

me një të qeshur përbuzëse. Sa do të hidheshm agjentët për ta kapur,

karrocieri thirri me të madhe dhe i fshikulloi kuajt. Karroca u nis

fluturimthi dhe agjentët nuk e kapën dot Fushenë.



* Kur agjentët e policisë e njoftuan Burien për ikjen e Fushesë, ai u tërbua fare dhe i dërgoi menjëherë t'i rrethonin shtëpinë. I priti agjentët në mënyrë të njerëzishme dhe kërkoi të vështronte urdhërin e arrestimit.

- Mirë pra, çdo gjë qenka në rregull, - tha ai, - a mund të kundërshtoj unë një urdhër të madhërisë së tij? Më lini pak sa të rregulloj disa punë të vogla dhe për dy minuta jam gati.

Agjentët prisnin që Fusheja të kryente tualetin. Koha kaloi dhe agjentët nisën të dyshojnë. U futën në dhomën më të afërt dhe vunë re se Fusheja kishte ikur vjedhurazi. Ai kishte zbritur me shkallë nga dritarja dhe ishte hedhur pranë kopshtit të mbretëreshës Ortensia.

* Kur Napoleoni u nis për në fushën e betejës gjatë Njëqind ditëve, i dërgoi lajm Fushesë që të kishte mendjen, sepse akti i parë që do të bënte kur të kthehej nga lufta do të ishte urdhëri për arrestimin e tij. Një mik i ngushtë i Fushesë, që mësoi se Napoleoni do ta arrestonte, e porositi atë që të ruhej shumë.

- Mos u mërzitni, - u përgjigj qetë dhe duke qeshur Fusheja - edhe Robespieri pati thënë me të njëjtën vendosmëri se brenda pesëmbëdhjetë ditëve, njëra kokë do të binte në tokë, o imja, o koka e tij. Por ja që ra koka e tij.

----------


## ATMAN

GOGOL Nikollai (1809-1852) shkrimtar i njohur rus, themelues i realizmit kritik në letërsinë ruse





* Në moshën nëntëmbëdhjetëvjeçare, Gogoli la vendin e lindjes për të shkuar në Petërburg, që të mbaronte studimet.

Në vendlindje, midis, njerëzve të dashur, la edhe një vajzë që e dashuronte.

- Mos prano të flasësh me mua, - i tha ai vajzës, - në qoftë se nuk do të bëhem i shquar.





* Katër vjet më pas, kur Gogoli ishte pothuaj njëzet e tre vjeç, botoi librin e tij të parë me tregime "Vegimet e kasolles".

Në tipografi, ku vajti për të korrigjuar bocat e librit, e rrethuan të gjithë tipografët dhe nisën të buzëqeshnin. Ata i thanë se tregimet e tij i kishin kënaqur. Prandaj edhe i shprehën Gogolit mirënjohjen e tyre duke qeshur. - Atëherë kuptova - tha Gogoli me vete, - se unë isha një shkrimtar i pëlqyer prej popullit.






* Një ditë, kolegu dhe miku Aksakov iu ankua Gogolit për vështirësinë e gjetjes së temave interesante.

- Jeta, - tha ai, - është monotone dhe e varfër, nuk ka asnjë të re dhe

interesante.

Gogoli e pa dhe i tha me ironi:

- Komiciteti është fshehur në çdo gjë. Në qoftë se artisti do të dijë të

na tregojë se në ç'situatë qesharake jetojmë, në të gjithë do të mbetemi të

gajasur.





* Shfaqja e parë, "Revizori", u dha më 11 Prill 1836. Gogoliishte atëherë 27 vjeç. Në këtë shfaqje Cari u kënaq së tepërmi. Kur mbaroi shfaqja u tha atyre që e shoqëronin:

- Në këtë komedi të djallëzuar ka për të gjithë dhe secili prej nesh ka

diçka të vetën aty. Unë ndoshta më shumë se të tjerët.





* Censuruesi i romanit "Shpirtëra të vdekur" të Gogolit tha:

- Nuk mundem kurrë të lejoj botimin e një libri që ka një titull të tillë!

Si? "Shpirtëra të vdekur nuk ka dhe nuk mund të ketë, Autori me këtë

vepër, ka guxuar të verë në dyshim pavdekësinë e shpirtit!

Atëherë,miqtë e romancierit u përpoqën t'i shpjegonin censuruesit se ishte fjala për një batakçi që blente te fisnikët bujkrobërit e vdekur, të cilët i paraqiste si të gjallë që të merrte paradhënie nga banka.

- E po, si kërkon, pra, prej meje të jap autorizimin për botimin e një

libri që fyen institucionin e bujkrobërisë? - thirri ai.

Botimi i këtij libri atëherë u ndalua.



* Gogoli i lexoi Pushkinit të madh dorëshkrimin e "Shpirtërave të vdekur". Gjatë leximit, Pushkini u prish në fytyrë dhe e mbuloi trishtimi. Kur kishte mbaruar së lexuari Gogoli, Pushkini psherëtiu thellë dhe tha:

- O zot! Sa e mjerë është kjo Rusia jonë!

Kjo thirrje e habiti Gogolin. Ai kishte pasur dëshirë vetëm të kënaqte lexuesit. Libri i tij kishte rëndësi më të madhe, sepse ishte një satirë e hidhur për gjëndjen e vendit të tij.



* Vitet e fundit të Gogolit ishin mjaft të trishtueshme. Ai kaloi në një gjëndje të rëndë shpirtërore.

Fjalët e tij të fundit qenë:

- Një shkallë, shpejt, më sillni një shkallë.

Më vonë u gjet një skicë testamenti ku ishte shkruar: "Qofshi shpirtëra të gjallë dhe jo shpirtëra të vdekur".

----------


## ATMAN

HAJNE Henrik (1797-1856) poet përparimtar gjerman i realizmit kritik

* Në moshën nëntëmbëdhjetëvjeçare, Hajne i tregoi profesorit të tij të latinishtes një revistë me disa poezi, që mbanin si autor Frudhold Riesenharh. Hafne i tha se ky ishte miku i tij nga Hamburgu dhe se këto vargje sipas tij, vlenin shumë pak.
Këto poezi në të vërtetë ishin të Hajnes. Kur profesori e quajti autorin e këtyre vargjeve poet të madh, djaloshi iu hodh në qafë nga gëzimi.

* I vëllai e këshillonte Hajnen të shkruante me hekzametrin gjerman, që të imitonte elegjitë e famshme të Gëtes. Kur ia lexoi poezitë, i tha se prej hekzametrave të tij kishte vetëm pesë këmbë.
Hajne e grisi fletën dhe nuk tha asgjë. Disa ditë më vonë i tha të vëllait.
- Maks, sikur ta dije t'i se ç'ëndërr të tmerrshme kam parë mbrëmë. Ky hekzametri fatkeq me pesë këmbë m'u shfaq në ëndërr, duke çaluar dhe duke u ankuar. Nuk pranoi që të më falte, po të mos isha betuar që të mos shkruaja më në hekzametër për gjithë jetën.

* Një mik i vjetër i familjes e mërziste shumë poetin me biseda politike. Një ditë po shëtisnin të dy bashkë gjatë bregut të lumit. Miku nisi me bisedat e tij të zakonshme. Hajne i tregoi me gisht diçka që po lundronte përsipër ujit dhe i tha.
- Ju, që shikoni më mirë se unë, më thoni, ju lutem, se çfarë është ajo që po lundron atje poshtë?
- Një guralec, - u përgjigj rëndë tjetri.
- Idetë tuaja për politikën më janë dukur gjithnjë të reja dhe interesante, por do të më dukeshin edhe më të reja dhe interesante, po të mësoja prej jush se gurët lundrojnë.
Miku e mbylli gojën dhe nuk e bezdisi më me biseda politike.

* Një herë, Hajne po e pinte kafenë pranë një hoteli dhe po lexonte gazetën. Papritur plasi një shi i madh dhe lokali u mbush me disa anglezë, që nisën të bisedonin me zë të lartë dhe po bënin shumë zhurmë.
- Mbasi duroi një copë herë, Hajne u ngrit në këmbë, u afrua te grupi dhe pyeti me ton të druajtur dhe si i penduar:
- Më falni, ju lutem, mos i jap ndonjë çikë mërzi bisedës suaj, në qoftë se unë lexoj gazetën?

* Hajne ishte i zoti dhe me shpirt të madh sakrifice për të ndihmuar miqtë ose të afërmit. Po ta merrte vesh njeri atë që bënte për të tjerët, turpërohej sikur po bënte ndonjë të keqe.
- Kur në Paris plasi kolera. Hajneja, delikat dhe i druajtur siç ishte, pa menduar fare për rrezikun, shkonte nëpër lagjet më të fëlliqura dhe më të molepsura për t'i shërbyer njerzve.

* Kur e pyesnin se pse nuk ishte larguar edhe ai nga Parisi sikurse edhe shumë të tjerë, Hajneja përgjigjej:
- Nuk është për trimëri. Jua them me sinqeritet, kjo ka ndodhur më shumë nga përtacia.

* E pyetën Hajnen përse nuk ishte larguar nga Parisi që të kthehej në Gjermani. Ai u përgjigj:
- Me shumë kënaqësi do të kthehesha, por me kusht që më parë të më jenë dorëzuar të gjitha kështjellat gjermane.

* Hajne shoqërohej me njerëz demokratë, sensimonistë dhe republikanë dhe shpesh mbetej i zhgënjyer prej tyre.
- Më ka ndodhur si asaj pulës, që padashur ngrohu vezët e rosës dhe pastaj u habit, kur zogjtë e saj u lëshuan gjithë shend në ujë.

* Në një shtëpi ishin mbledhur disa miq. Një poet danez lexoi një tragjedi të tijën në gjermanisht, por me një theks të fortë danez.
Ishte i pranishëm edhe Hajneja dhe të gjithë prisnin me padurim mendimin e tij.
Ai tha:
- Nuk do të kisha, imagjinuar kurrë, se do ta kuptoja aq mirë gjuhën danze.

* Hajne ka lindur më 13 dhjetor 1799, por prindërit e regjistruan si të lindur më 1800 që ta shpëtonin nga shërbimi ushtarak, në kohën e mbretit të Prusisë. Prej këtij ndryshimi, përfitoi më vonë poeti për ta paraqitur veten një vit më të ri. Për këtë thoshte shpesh:
- Unë jam njeriu i parë i shekullit.

* Solomen Hajne e pyeti të nipin, Henrikun:
- Më thuaj pak se ti, një hiç, guxon të merresh me një mbret?
- Ke të drejtë, - iu përgjigj poeti me qetësi, - unë që nuk jam asgjë mund të bëj vargje, sepse ky është zanati im. Po ai që është mbret përse shkruan vargje? Eshtë një garë që bëhet në kushte të pabarabarta... dhe nuk mund ta duroj.

* Shpotitë e tij të ashpra i sollën Hajnes mjaft sfida dhe disa herë ai doli i mundur. Herë të tjera dilte nga situatat me zotësi të rrallë.
- Në qoftë se je i lodhur nga jeta, - i tha njërit prej këtyre provakatorëve, - nuk ke se ç`të bësh tjetër, veçse të varësh veten.

* Poezinë e tij të parë e shkroi në moshën dymbëdhjetë vjeç. Studionte gjithë ditën, madje edhe natën deri vonë. Dhoma, ku punonte, ishte shumë e ftohtë dhe djaloshi u sëmur. Pasi u shërua nisi prapë të punonte deri vonë dhe një plakë aty pranë i jepte qirinj për dritë.

* Hajne ishte ende i ri, kur u takua me Gëten për herë të parë. Edhe pse nuk ishte njeri i druajtur, u hutua aq shumë sa i tha vetëm këto fjalë: 
- Në rrugën nga Jena për në Vajmar ka shumë kumbulla të mira.

* Një ditë, Maksi i tha të vëllait se donte edhe ai të shkruante vargje. Pastaj i lexoi disa prej tyre.
- Shkruaj në prozë i dashur Maks, - i tha poeti, kur i dëgjoi vargjet e të vëllait. - Vetëm një poet është fatkeqësi e mjaftueshme për një familje. Një ditë, një autor i kërkoi Hajnes mendimin për një libër që kishte shkruar.
- Dëgjo këtu, - i tha Hajne, - duke lexuar librin tuaj mua më zuri gjumi dhe duke fjetur, m'u bë në ëndërr sikur po lexoja prapë librin dhe mërzitja ishte kaq e madhe sa më bëri të zgjohem.
* Kur Hajnes i filloi sëmundja vdekjeprurëse, iu paralizuan gjymtyrët dhe disa muskuj të fytyrës.
- Nuk shkon më kështu, - thoshte pa hequr dorë nga shakatë.- Edhe buzët e mia janë paralizuar aq sa nuk jam në gjendje të jap një të puthur... Eshtë e pamundur të jetosh pa puthur.



* Edhe pse i sëmurë për vdekje,Hajne u thoshte miqve me shaka :peshku: o humbas shikimin, por si bilbili do të këndoj më mirë... Më vonë, kur iu keqësua gjendja dhe paraliza po nguroste muskujt e anës së djathtë të fytyrës, ai prapë nuk hiqte dorë nga humori: - Oh medet! Nuk mund të përtypem veçse nga një anë, nuk mund të qaj veçse me një sy. Nuk jam veçse një gjysmë njeriu. Nuk mund t'i pëlqej gratë veçse me anën e majtë. Tashmë, nuk do të kem më të drejtën të dua, vetëm se me gjysmën e zemrës. Kur u godit nga një paralizë e pjesshme, nuk i hapte dot sytë. Atëherë me gishta hapte qepallat dhe i thoshte të shoqes:
- Të lutem, hape pak perden e syve që të të admiroj.
Pastaj sëmundja e keqësoi më shumë dhe ai nuk mundi të ngrihej më nga shtrati deri sa vdiq. E shoqja, Matilda, e ndihmoi me vullnet të madh, por mjerisht nuk kishte lindur për infermiere.

* Njëherë, mjeku neurolog që e kuronte pasi e vizitoi tha se i sëmuri nuk ishte kuruar mirë. Matilda e zemëruar e nxori doktorin te porta dhe i këputi një pëllmbë turinjve.

* Për t'ia rregulluar shtratin, njëra nga infermieret e merrte në krah si fëmijë dhe e vendoste Hajnen në divan.
- Një ditë, kur ishte pranë tij edhe i vëllai, Maksi, ai i tha:
- Maks, kur të shkosh në Gjermani, mund t'u thuash bashkatdhetarëve tanë se në Paris më kanë mbajtur në pëllëmbë të dorës.

* I mbërthyer në shtrat prej vitesh dhe gjysmë i verbër, Hajne i shkruante shpesh nënës së tij plakë, në Hamburg, për ta siguruar për shëndetin e tij. Dhe kur gazetat gjermane shkruajtën se poeti ishte shumë
i sëmurë, ai e bëri nënën të besonte se lajmet për gjendjen e tij i përhapnin botuesit për spekulim.

* Hajne lëngoi në shtrat i sëmurë për disa vjet. Në mes të dhimbjeve u thoshte njerëzve:
- Gjendja ime ka edhe ndonjë përparësi. Ata që duan të më takojnë janë të sigurtë se më gjejnë në shtëpi.

* Mjeku i tij, kur po kontrollonte gjoksin, i tha: - Pa fshkëlleni. A mund të fishkëlleni?
- Oh, jo! - thirri poeti. - Nuk mund të fishkëllej, madje as edhe komeditë e Skribes.(Eugjen Skribe 1771-1816 komediograf i shquar francez).

----------


## ATMAN

HYGO Viktor (1802-1885) një ndër shkrimtarët më të shquar, të letërsisë franceze themeluesi dhe përfaqësuesi më i madh i romantizmit përparimtar


* Hygoi i vogël kishte pasion të madh për punime marangozi. Ai dhe vëllai i tij kishin për të luajtur një dhomë të madhe në katin përdhes të shtëpisë ku banonin. Atje të dy vëllezërit imitonin fushatat dhe betejat e mëdha që bëheshin në atë kohë në Franeë nën udhëheqjen e Napoleonit. Viktori mendoi të ndërtonte një kala. Pasi gjeti disa arka të vjetra, i shqepi dhe me to ndërtoi një kala të mrekullueshme me kulla vrojtimi, fortifikime dhe ura.Edhe më vonë kur ishte plak, gjatë mërgimit të tij në Xhersi kënaqej shumë kur gjente ndonjë mobilje të vjetër. Atë e prishte dhe ndërtonte diçka tjetër të re me pjesët e saj.


* Viktor Hygoi nisi shumë shpejt të shkruajë vjersha, qysh kur ishte në kolegj. Kujdestari i konviktit e kishte ndaluar të shkruante. Një ditë e thirri në zyrën e tij dhe e qortoi sepse kishte gjetur në raftin e tij disa faqe të mbushura me vjersha.
- E di që të kam ndaluar, - tha rreptë.
- Edhe unë të kam dhënë leje, - i tha djaloshi, - që të rrëmosh në raftin tim, prandaj jemi barabar.


* Një fëmijë u paraqit te botuesi me një vëllim me vjersha. Botuesi i pa vjershat dhe nuk kishte asnjë dëshirë që t'i botonte.
- E keni gabim, - u përgjigj me krenari djaloshi, - unë do të kisha bërë me ju një kotratë ku do të siguroja pronësinë letrare për të gjitha veprat e mia të ardhshme. Kështu juve ju iku fati nga dora.
Botuesi qeshi me ironi, ndërsa djaloshi me dorëshkrimin në xhep doli i vrenjtur.
Ky fëmijë ishte Viktor Hygoi.
* Viktor Hygoi pati pjekuri të habitshme. Shatobriani e quajti "një djalosh madhështor".
Kur u bë burrë, djaloshi madhështor i gjeti veprat, për të cilat i kishin bërë aq laude, i mblodhi me kujdes të gjitha fletët e shpërndara, i lidhi në një fletore dhe shkroi përsipër: "Budallallëqe që shkrova para se të lindja".

* Familjet Hygo dhe Fushe kishin miqësi prej shumë kohësh. Kur Fushe mori vesh se Viktori i ri ishte dashuruar me të bijën Adelën nuk e pranoi më Viktorin në shtëpi. Të dy të dashuruarit për shumë kohë nuk u panë. Ndërkohë Viktoriti vdiq e ëma. Dëshpërimi i Viktorit të ri ishte i madh. Ai kishte nevojë për ngushëllim. Atëherë thoshte me vete:
- Ah, sikur të takohesha me Adelën dhe të qaja bashkë me të. I dëshpëruar shkoi në Paris përpara oborrit të shtëpisë së Fushesë. Ngurroi një çast, pastaj mori zemër dhe arriti deri te porta e shtëpisë së Adelës. Ishte 29 qershori, festa e familjes së Fusheve. Për këtë ditë ishte organizuar një mbrëmje familjare. Viktori i vetëm në errësirë ndenji gjatë duke vështruar përmes xhamave të dritares gëzimin e të tjerëve. Zemra iu copëtua kur pa Adelën me të bardha e me lule në flokë duke vallëzuar. Një ditë më pas Adela ishte në kopsht. Vuri re që po vinte drejt saj Viktor Hygoi i zbehur dhe i ndërruar në fytyrë.
- Çfarë ka ndodhur pra? - thirri Adela. - Nëna ime vdiq dhe e varrosa dje!
- Dje? Dhe dje unë vallëzova!

* Viktor Hygoi shkruante me lehtësi të jashtëzakonshme vjersha. Shpesh dha prova të shkëlqyera për prirjet e tij.
Thuhej madje se ai lodhej po të fliste në prozë.



* Kur do të shfagej "Hermani" klasicistët ishin krejt të shgetësuar. Quhej skandal i madh se si mund të flisje për vargje tragjike, për fshesa, dollapë dhe për gjëra të tjera si këto pa pikë poezie. Zemërimin e tyre e mori vesh edhe mbreti Karli X sepse po ndërhynin për ta ndaluar shfagjen. Mbreti me buzëgeshje u tha:
- Për tragjedinë unë nuk kam tjetër veçse vendin tim si shikues në plate!


* Viktor Hygonë e pyetën:
- Si është e mundur, që ju, një republikan i flaktë, keni pranuar kryqin e mbretit?
- Sepse ai më shërben shumë për të më dhënë vende të mira kur udhëtoj me tren, - tha poeti.


* Kur e çuan në mërgim, i biri e pyeti: - Çfarë mendon për këtë mërgim?
- Që do të jetë i gjatë, - tha poeti. - E ç'mendon të bësh?
- Do të sodit oqeanin.
- Ndërsa unë do të përkthej Shekspirin.
I biri e mbajti fjalën. Viktor Hygoi për fat të mirë nuk e mbajti të tijën: Gjatë kohës së mërgimit shkroi disa nga veprat e tij më të mira.


* - Hygo nuk deshi të përfitonte nga amnistitë e Napoleonit për të mërguarit. Ai thosh:
- Do të kthehem në Francë kur atje të kthehet drejtësia. Mërgimi i tij zgjati njëzet vjet.


* Kur e përfundoi romanin e tij "Të mjerët" priti për vizitë një mikun e tij. Me të foli gjatë për këtë roman të famshëm.
- Dantja, - i tha ndër të tjera Hygoi, - ka bërë një ferr nëpërmjet poezisë, kurse unë jam përpjekur ta bëj nëpërmjet realitetit.


* Të rinjtë intelektualë të Parisit ishin përkrahës të Hygoit kur ishte në mërgim. Në atë kohë u formua një grup që kryesohej prej Anatol Francit. Ky i dërgoi Hygoit një letër të bukur dhe priste përgjigje prej tij që t'a botonte si hyrje në një libër për lëvizjen përparimtare. Nga mërgimi erdhi kjo përgjigje:
"Djema, unë jam e kaluara dhe ju jeni e ardhmja; unë jam gjethja dhe ju jeni pylli; unë jam një kandil dhe ju jeni rrezet e diellit, unë jam një ka dhe ju jeni "mbreti i mrekullive; unë jam një rrëke dhe ju jeni një oqean etj, etj.
Kështu Hygoi mbushi katër fage. Të rinjtë e Parisit menduan se kjo letër do të ishte ndonjë mashtrim i tjetërkujt dhe nuk e botuan. Më vonë u mësua se ajo letër ishte shkruar nga dora e Hygoit.

* Hygoi mori një ditë një letër me këtë adresë: "Poetit më të madh të Francës. Ai pa e hapur ia dërgoi Lamartinit, i cili ia ktheu përsëri Hygoit. Shumë ecejake bëri kjo letër. Më në fund njeri prej tyre e hapi. Për çudi ajo letër i drejtohej Demysesë.


* Viktor Hygoi e priti me padurim vlerësimin e opinionit publik për veprën "Të mjerët". Ai i dërgoi botuesit një letër ku i kishte vënë këtë shënim: "?". Dhe botuesi për t'i thënë se libri kishte pasur sukses, iu përgjigj me të njëjtën mënyrë: "!".


* Viktor Hygoi dashuroi një aktore, e cila përkundrazi donte të birin e tij. Sharlin. Sharli kthehej vonë natën në shtëpi. I ati si dënim kishte urdhëruar ta linin pa kotoletë në darkë. Një ditë Viktor Hygoi i shkroi aktores një biletë ku thuhej;"Do të jap gjithçka që të më kërkosh. Ç'farë duhej të bëj unë për ty moj grua mizore?"Aktorja ia ktheu biletën me këtë shënim: "Jepjani kotoletën!".


* Hygoi ishte kundërshtar i dënimit me vdekje. Një mik i tha:
- PO sikur një katil të vriste dy nipat e tu, që ju i adhuroni dhe sikur të bënit pjesë në juritë e gjyqit, a do ta dënonit me vdekje vrasësin/! Si do të bënit ndryshe?
- Do të vdisja, - i tha me krenari Hygoi.


* Viktor Hygoi i ri qe ftuar për drekë në shtëpinë e Sharl Nodierit. Viktori hëngri me aq oreks në këtë drekë, sa që e zonja e shtëpisë e pagëzoi. Hygoi i tha si pa të keq:
- Oh zonjë, këtë herë isha pak i drojtur, por do të shohësh se do të ha akoma më shumë kur do të njihemi më mirë.


* - Pas botimit të veprës "Të mjerët", Kesleri, admirues i shkrimtarit diskutoi me Hygoin për romanin e ri.
Autori qeshi me fantazimet e Keslerit dhe pohoi se asgjë nga ato që thoshte ai nuk i kishte shkuar kurrë në mendje.
Më në fund Kesleri thirri i zemëruar:
- Hygo, ju nuk kuptoni asgjë nga ai libër!

* Viktor Hygoi nuk kishte asnjë pasion për muzikën. Kur një pianist i ri luajti shumë mirë disa pjesë prej autorëve të mëdhenj, e zonja e shtëpisë iu lut poetit që të thoshte ndonjë fjalë të mirë për të. Viktnr Hygoi, i bindur se po bënte maksimumin e mundshëm për ta lavdëruar i tha:
- Të lumte, të lumtë djalosh, por nuk ka nevojë të filloni përsëri.


* Kur i thanë Hygoit se ishte sëmurë nga zemra, ai u përgjigj: - Atë do ta shohim!
Atëherë nisi të bënte vrapime me kalë gjatë bregut të detit.
- Po të kem fillimin e sëmundjes së zemrës, - thoshte ai, - do ta lë të shkojë deri në fund në rrugën që ka nisur. Mirëpo nuk ndodhi asgjë, sepse Hygoi në të vërtetë ishte shumë mirë.


* Viktor Hygoi këmbëngulte shumë në misionin e tij prej novatori. Një herë, duke folur me dikë për Rasinin, tha këto fjalë:
- Njeri i madh ky Rasini, në qoftë se nuk do të kishte shkruar tragjedi.


* Kanë thënë se Viktnr Hygoi ishte dorështrënguar. Janë dhënë edhe prova të kundërta për të. Një poet të varfër, Hygoi e ftonte darkave për të luajtur me letra në shtëpinë e tij. Dhë lojën e bënte në mënyrë të tillë që të fitonte gjithnjë miku i tij. Ai asnjëherë nuk mundi të kuptojë se si fitonte gjithnjë me Hygoin.


* Një punëtor me emrin Mazhenie vajti te Hygoi së bashku me një shokun e tij. Viktor Hygoi nuk donte t'i priste, por Mazhenie i shkroi në kartëvizitën e tij në vend të emrit fjalët: "Proletarët e Francës". Atëherë Hygoi i priti menjëherë dhe bisedoi miqësisht me të dy punëtorët. Kur në dhomë u futën dy fëmijë, nipi dhe mbesa e Hygoit, ai, duke i treguar Mazhenienë, i tha vajzës:
- E sheh këtë njeri? Ky është Franca, hidhu dhe përqafoje.Fëmija vrapoi në drejtim të punëtorit dhe u ul për ta puthur, por më parë kërkoi ta shikonte mirë.
- Ah, - ia bëri ajo - pra qenke ti Franca? Franca nuk qenka shumë e bukur, përse gjyshi do që unë të të puth?
Vajza e puthi Mazhenienë i cili nga ajo ditë u bë hygojan i vendosur.


* Viktor Hygoi kishte një berber shumë supersticioz dhe llafazan.Një ditë u shfaq një kometë dhe u hap fjala se ajo shënonte fundin e botës.
Berberi i tha Viktor Hygoit kur po e rruante:
- Ah sa e tmerrshme është. Thonë se ditën e dytë të janarit do të ngordhin të gjitha kafshët dhe ditën e katërt gjithë njerëzit.
- Fatkeqësi e madhe me të vërtetë, - u përgjigj Viktor Hygoi. Po kush do të më rruajë mua ditën e tretë?

----------


## ATMAN

HENDEL Frederik (1685-1759) kompozitor i madh gjerman

* Kompozitorin e madh e kishte ftuar njëherë një lord anglez. Duke ditur se Hendelit i pëlqente shumë vera e mirë, i solli një verë të tillë prej çifligjeve të veta.
- Ju pëlqen mjeshtër, - e pyeti ai, - nuk ju duket po aq e mrekullueshme sa oratorit tuaja?
- Po, po, - u përgjigj Hendeli, - është një verë shumë tërheqëse.
- Në qoftë se ju pëlqen, mund t'ju sjellë edhe verë tjetër. Kam Tokai,Bordo, Burgonjë, verë Reni etj.


* Në kohën e rinisë dashuroi shoqen e tij të shkollës, bijë e një familjeje të dëgjuar, Hendeli deshi të fejohej me të, por e ëma nuk e lejoi vajzën që të martohej me një violinist të thjeshtë. Kur Hmdeli u bë i njohur i thanë se prindërit e vajzës do të ishin të kënaqur tashmë me një martesë të tillë. Por Hendeli u përgjigj:
- Tepër vonë:


* Në provat e veprës së tij të njohur "Te Deum" përpara se të fillonte Hendeli tha:
- Kini mendjen zotërinj! Po fillojmë. Kush do të bëjë ndonjë gabim dhe do ta ndërpresë do ta pësojë keq.
Bukuria e kompozimit e kënaqi aq shumë, sa që harroi të jepte kohën e dirigjimit. Kur erdhi në vete menjëherë thirri me një zë prekës:
- Kësaj here jam unë që e pësova keq.


* Hendeli kompozonte shpesh duke qenë i shtrirë në shtrat. Një ditë kur po punonte për në oratorio, e zonja e shtëpisë që i solli kafenë në orën e zakonshme, u shtang kur e pa të qante me ngashërim. Të gjitha fletët e notave ishin lagur nga lotët e tij.
Nuk ishte hera e parë që ai prekej thellë:
- Kur shkruaj, - thoshte, - nuk e kuptoj në se jam në trupin tim apo jashtë tij.


* Në fillim dihej sikur himni kombëtar anglez dhe gjerman janë të njëjtë dhe se autori i këtij himni ishte Hendeli. Të paktën kështu thoshnin gjermanët. Ky himn ishte një kantatë franceze e kompozuar nga Luli për mbretin Luigji XIV me titull "Zoti shpëtoftë mbretin tonë". Hendeli gjatë një udhëtimi për në Francë e dëgjoi kantatën, i pëlqeu shumë dhe kur shkoi në Angli, ia ofroi si një vepër të tijën mbretit të Anglisë Gjergji I- rë.Këto ishin gjëra të zakonshme për Hendelin sa që studiues në librin e tij "kurs i historisë së muzikës" e quajti Hendelin "hajduti më i madh i muzikës që ka jetuar ndonjëherë".

----------


## ATMAN

IBSEN Henrik



IBSEN Henrik (1828-1906) dramaturg i dëgjuar norvegjez



* Dramaturgui shquar i bënte të gjitha gjërat vetë që të tjerët t'i shërbenin sa më pak.

- Ju vetë i lustroni këpucët? - e pyeti një ditë mikun e tij. Ai u përgjigj:

Je i përulur, shumë i përulur. Nuk duhet të lejoni të bëjnë të tjerët

ato gjëra që mund t'i bëjmë vetë. Lustroni këpucët, pastroni dhomën, ndizni zjarrin. Vetëm në këto kushte mund të quheni njeri i lirë dhe i zoti për çdo gjë. Mjerë ata që janë të detyruar të varen gjithnjë nga gruaja.





* Henrik Ibsen dashuronte të bijën e një prifti. Ai i shkroi asaj një letër të guximshme. I thoshte e do të shkonte në shtëpinë e saj në orën gjashtë. Në qoftë se nuk do ta gjente në atë orë nuk do t'i shkonte më në shtëpi. Në orën gjashtë vajti në shtëpinë e vajzës. Kamarierja i tha në emër të zonjushës që të priste disa minuta. Priti dy orë të mira dhe u bë gati që të largohej. Ndërkaq u duk vajza, që duke qeshur i tha:

- Më falni po desha të vë në provë durimin dhe dashurinë tuaj.





* Henrik Ibseni tregonte me kënaqësi një rast që i kishte ndodhur në Romë. Kur po kalonte një ditë në Rrugën Kombëtare i tërhoqi vëmendjen një shpallje e kuqe në mur. Përpara saj qëndronin shumë njerëz. Meqenëse nuk i kishte me vete syzat i tha njërit prej të pranishmëve. Ju lutem çfarë është shkruar në këtë shpallje? Dhe ai iu përgjigj qetë-qetë: Më vjen keq zotni i shquar po as unë nuk di të lexoj.

* Shkonte shpesh nëpër sallone por nuk fliste me askënd. Njëherë takoi një grua gjermane, që u paraqit si një admiruese e zjarrtë e Ibsenit. Ajo e pyeti:

- A mund të më thoni se çfarë keni dashur të tregoni me Per Gyntin?

Ata që ishin aty menduam se do të fyhej, kurse Ibseni menjëherë rregulloi mirë syzet, vështroi me habi zonjën dhe i tha me zë të ulët:

- E dashur zonjë. Kur shkrova Per Gyntin vetëm zoti dhe unë e dinim se ç'kuptim kishte vepra. Ndërsa sot unë ju betohem se nuk mbaj mend asgjë.



* Shfaqjet e para të dramave të Ibsenit patën në Norvegji një interes të dyfishtë; si vepra artistike dhe se autori në personazhet e tij kishte futur tipare dalluese të njerëzve të njohur. Ibseni mblidhte lëndë nga jeta për personazhet e tij dhe përdorte si modele miq dhe të njohur. Kur u shfaq drama "Shtyllat e shoqërisë", një i afërm i tij, besoi se kishte parë veten në një personazh të dramës. Me që ishte trajtuar shumë keq, shkoi te Ibseni për t'u ankuar për fyerjen. Ibseni qeshi me ironi dhe i tha ftohtë:

- E keni gabim. Një hajvan nuk mund të më shërbente si model për teatrin tim.






* Për herë të parë Ibseni shkoi në Kristiania me shpenzimet e tij për të shtypur tragjedinë "Katilina", por përfundimi ishte pa sukses. Aty kishte një mikun e vet dhe që të dy së bashku jetuan me ato pak të holla që kishin. Hanin vetëm njëherë në ditë, në darkë, dhe gjithnjë ushqime të thata dhe të lira.

Në kohën e drekës delnin nga shtëpia që qirramarrësit e tjerë të besonin se shkonin për të ngrënë në restorant. Pastaj ktheheshin dhe pinin nga një filxhan kafe.

Vetëm njëherë paguan një drekë të vërtetë me ushqime të ngrohta. Këtë e arritën duke shitur si letër ambalazhi kopjet e pashitura të "Katalinës".



* Nga rroga e vogël që merrte si shërbyes në farmaci Ibseni arriti të bëjë disa kursime. Me këto para u regjistrua në fakultetin e mjekësisë në Kristiania. Gjatë rrugës për në universitet u ndal në Skien, ku banonin të afërmit e tij. Ai i tha së motrës Edvigës se kishte shkruar dhe botuar disa vjersha.

- Ajo e pyeti se çdo të bëhej, përfundimisht, mjek apo poet.

- Dua, - i tha Ibseni - të arrij një qartesi maksimale në të vërejturit e

gjërave.

- Dhe pasi ta arrish këtë?

- Pastaj do të vdes, - i tha Ibseni.

* Kur doli "Shtëpia e Kukullës", drama u shfaq për njëzetepesë netë me radhë përpara publikut të emocionuar. Shikuesit kur dilnin nga teatri, nëpër rrugë dhë nëpër klube bënin diskutime të zjarrta për problemet që shtronte drama.

Zonjat e Kristianias në ftesat e drekave ose të mbledhjeve të ndryshme bënin shënime që të ftuarit të mos flisnin për "Shtëpinë e kukullës", sepse nuk mund të mbanin qetësinë e duhur.



* Kur Ibseni ishte në Romë, në koloninë norvegjeze të atij qyteti ndodhi një skandal. Një grua norvegjeze ishte ndarë nga burri, e kishte lënë atë me një fëmijë dhe kishte ikur me dashnorin.

Norvegjezët e Romës e kishin parë këtë gjest si një "faj kundër natyrës". Për këtë rast Ibseni tha: -Jo kundër natyrës po kundër zakoneve.

Gruaja që kishte braktisur burrin donte të takohej me Ibsenin, i cili e priti ftohtë.

- Megjithatë, - u mundua të shfajsohej zonja, - unë kam vepruar si

"Nora" juaj.

- Jo, - u përgjigj Ibseni, - Nora iku vetëm nga shtëpia.

* Ibseni banoi disa kohë në Munih të Bavierës. Pasditet i kalonte duke ndenjur në një kafene në qendër të qytetit. Prania e tij bënte që të shtoheshin shumë njerëz në lokal. Një ditë Ibseni u largua nga Muniku dhe në kafene shteruan klientët. Atëherë pronarit të lokalit i erdhi në kokë kjo ide; gjeti një aktor teatri që kishte trupin e Ibsenit, e veshi, i vuri në kokë një parukë që dukel krejtësisht si flokët e Ibsenit. Shumë shpejt kafeneja u mbush sërishmi me klientë. Një ditë erdhi prapë Ibseni dhe gjeti tek tryeza e tij e dikurshme një njeri që i ngjante atij.

Aktori e luajti rolin e tij në Munih shkoi për ta luajtur këtë rol edhe në Amerikë, dhe pati fat. Sipërmarrësi bëri një marrëveshje me të, që çdo mbrëmje kur të shfaqej ndonjë dramë e Ibsenit të ishte i pranishëm aty që të dukej sikur ishte autori. Ibseni i vërtetë kishte vdekur që pesë vjet më parë, kurse njeriu i rremë paraqitej në skenë pas thirrjeve entuziaste të shikuesve: "Të dalë autori".

* Një ditë një miku i tij e takoi në rrugë, ndërkohë që Ibseni po shihte me vëmendje të madhe disa shtëpi të reja të porsa ndërtuara.

- Si? - e pyeti miku, interesoheni edhe për arkitekturë?

- Po, kuptohet, - u përgjigj Ibseni, - arkitektura është profesioni im.

Po çfarë janë veprat e mia në qoftë se nuk janë krijime arkitektonike?



* Disa admirues të Ibsenit shikonin vazhdimisht mbi tryezën e tij të punës, pranë shishes së bojës, dy - tre mace dhe lepuj të vegjël prej bronxi.

- Ç'janë këto lodra fëmijësh? - pyesnin.

- Unë nuk shkruaj kurrë as edhe një rresht nga dramat e mia, - u

përgjigj Ibseni, - në qoftë se nuk mbaj përpara këto kafshë të vogla. Duket

e çuditshme por megjithatë është fakt. Në doni të dini se për çfarë më

shërbejnë, ky është një sekret që unë nuk mund ta them.

Dhe qeshte pa e prishur qetësinë.





* Ibseni kishte shumë miq si në rini, ashtu edhe kur u bë burrë.

Megjithatë shpesh thoshte:

- Miqtë janë një salltanet i kushtueshëm.



* Një botues dhe mik i Ibsenit pruri në shenjë nderimi pesë vëllime i letërsia për fëmijë. Disa kohë më vonë e takoi botuesin dhe e falnderoi dhuratën, duke i thënë që librat ishin shumë interesante.

- Si? I keni lexuar? - e pyeti i habitur botuesi.

- Të jesh i sigurtë, - u përgjigj Ibseni, - i kam lexuar dhe rilexuar. L

nuk e kam humbur ende shpirtin fëminor.

----------


## ATMAN

KARUZO Enriko (1873-1921) tenor italian me famë botërore

* Në moshën nëntëmbëdhjetë vjeçare Karuzoja ende nuk i ishte futur studimit të kantos, sepse zëri i tij nuk ishte as zë tenori as zë baritoni. Me këmbënguljen e dëgjuesve vendosi të studionte kanto. U paraqit te mjeshtri, i cili sapo e dëgjoi i tha se nuk kishte zë të mjaftueshëm. Megjithatë, për t'i plotësuar dëshirën, nisi t'i jepte disa mësime. Këto mësime u ndërprenë shpejt sepse Karuzoja shkoi ushtar.
Një mëngjes kur po pastronte kopsat e kapotës për të kaluar kohën nisi të këndojë. Një oficer që kaloi aty pranë e pyeti se ç`bënte në jetën civile.
- Oh, lëre, - u përgjigj Karuzoja, - do të doja të merresha me teatër. Oficeri nuk i tha asgjë, por qysh nga ajo ditë e liroi nga stërvitja dhe i krijoi mundësinë që ai të merrej me kanto.


* Në teatrin e oborrit në Berlin Karuzoja këndonte me një shpërblim prej dhjetëmijë lirash në natë.
- Ky numri dhjetë më pëlqen, - i thoshte Karuzoja një vizitori, sepse tamam dhjetë vjet më parë fillova të këndoj në Napoli në dhjetë lira në natë.


* Kur ishte në Amerikë, në kohën e Luftës së parë botërore, te Karuzoja u paraqitën pesë të rinj emigrantë italianë.
- Zoti Karuzo, - i thanë ata, - ne po lëmë Amerikën, se po na çojnë në luftë. Këtu nuk do të shkelim më, jemi njerëz të varfër. Por nuk duam të shkojmë në luftë pa dëgjuar njëherë Karuzon. Ja këtu kemi mbledhur dyqind dollarë. E dimë që janë pak, por më shumë nuk mundemi. Me këto para duam të na këndoni një këngë, vetëm një!
Dyqind dollarë! Karuzos iu bllokua fyti nga një lëmsh mallëngjimi. Në fillim nuk mundi dot as që të fliste nga emocioni i madh. Shpejt e mori veten. - Jo një, por sa këngë të doni. Dhe të dyqind dollarët ua çoni nënave tuaja në Itali.
Karuzoja gjithë natën këndoi për të pesë bashkatdhetarët e tij që shkonin në luftë.


* Karuzoja e nisi karrierën si tenor rezervë. Këngëtari titulluar gëzonte shëndet të plotë dhe Karuzos nuk i jepej rasti asnjëherë për ta zëvendësuar. Një ditë grupi arriti në një qytet afër Napolit, ku Karuzoja kishte shumë të njohur. Ata e ftuan në një pijetore dhe të gjithë u dehën.
Drejtori i teatrit po e kërkonte Karuzon, sepse tenori titulluar ishte i sëmurë. Më në fund Karuoos i erdhi radha që të këndojë në skenë, mirëpo nuk ishte në gjendje. Kur doli përpara publikut i vinte skena vërdallë dhe nuk i kujtohej asnjë fjalë nga ato që duhej të këndonte. Në sallë plasën të qeshurat e të bërtiturat:
- I dehur, i dehur!
Pas kësaj e dëbuan nga grupi artistik. Në kulmin e dëshpërimit vetëm me një lirë në xhep, me të cilën bleu një shishe me verë u mbyll në shtëpi. Të nesërmen i erdhi lajmi prej teatrit se publiku e kërkonte me këmbëngulje.
- Po si mund të më thërrasin, - tha tenori, - kur nuk më dini as edhe emrin? - Nuk të kërkojmë me emër, - i tha ai që i solli lajmin - por bërtasin dhe kërkojnë "atë të dehurin". Ai kujtoi se mos dëgjuesit donin të qeshnin me të, por me besim në aftësitë e tij shkoi në skenë dhe nisi të këndojë.
Suksesi qe i plotë dhe dëgjuesit e mbuluan me duartrokitje të gjata. Pas këtij suksesi drejtori e caktoi Karuzon që të këndojë për një qind lira në natë. Tashmë kishte nisur rruga e triumfit të tij të pandalshëm.


* Gjatë një turneu në Amerikë, Karuzoja u ftua të këndojë në vilën e një miliarderi, i cili i jepte një shpërblim përrallor. Këngëtari vajti fiks në orën e caktuar. Për habinë e tij të madhe, përveç miliarderit dhe një qeni të vogël, ai nuk gjeti publik tjetër. Karuzoja e filloi koncertin me një arie opere. Që në notat e para qeni i vogël nisi të lehë si i tërbuar. Karuzoja e ndërpreu këngën. Atëherë i zoti i shtëpinë iu afrua me të qeshur, i dha në dorë një sasi të hollash dhe i tha:
- Faleminderit, mos u shqetëso fare. Unë desha të dija vetëm nëse do të lehte qeni im edhe kur këndon Karuzoja.



* Miliardieri Morgan ishte admirues i Karuzos.Sa herë që e ftonte për të kënduar në shtëpinë e tij, shpërblente me dhjetë mijë dollarë.
Njëherë, pasi e ftoi si zakonisht, mori nga këngëtari i shquar këtë përgjigje që e habiti shumë: "Faleminderit, po nesër mbrëma nuk kam mundësi të vij sepse jam për darkë te mjeshtri Leonkavalo". Leonkavalo nuk e mori vesh asnjëherë që kjo darkë i kishte kushtuar Karuzos më shumë se dhjetëmijë dollarë.

* Karuzo bleu një shtëpi. Iu desh të bënte ca ndryshime, prandaj mori disa punëtorë ndërtimi.
Në një dhomë të katit të dytë, ai studionte kanto çdo ditë dhe përsëriste pjesë të ndryshme të reportorit të tij të pasur.
Një ditë hyri në dhomën e tij kryemjeshtri i ndërtimit që i tha: - A doni që puna të mbarojë sa më shpejt?
- Pa tjetër, - u përgjigj Karuzoja.
- Atëherë ju lutemi shumë të mos këndoni derisa të mbarojmë ne punën që kemi nisur në shtëpinë tuaj. Duhet ta dini se sapo ju nisni të këndoni, punëtorët menjëherë lënë punën. Nuk ka burrë që t'i vërë prapë në punë deri sa të mbarojë kënga juaj. Për Karuzon ky nderim i atyre njerëzve të thjeshtë ishte më i madh se sa durtrokitjet në platetë e teatrit.

----------


## ATMAN

LIKURGU (Lindi v. 925 p.e.s.) legjislator i njohur i Spartës



* Spartanët e pyetën Likurgun se pse nuk e rrethonte me mur qytetin e Spartës.
- Sepse, - u përgjigj legjislatori i madh, një mur me gjokse heroike vlen më shumë se një mur me tulla.

* Kur e pyetën Likurgun, se si qe e mundur që e mbante të fortë atdheun dhe të kishte të siguruar fitoren mbi armikun, ai u përgjigj:
- Duke mbetur të varfër, duke mos kërkuar të shtypim të tjerët dhe duke treguar kësisoj se jemi më të fortë se ata.



* Likurgu mori dy këlyshë të vegjël nga e njëjta buçe dhe e rriti në kushte krejt të ndryshme: njërin e mësoi të qullët dhe delikat, kurse tjetrin e mësoi me ushtrimet e gjahut. Kur u bënë të mëdhenj i çoi në sheshin publik të Spartës, u vuri në mes një pjatë me ushgim të lakmueshëm dhe lëshoi aty pranë një lepur. Qeni i mësuar delikat u lëshua shpejt tek ushqimi i pjatës, tjetri ndoqi lepurin dhe e kapi. Qytetarët spartanë duartrokisnin ndërsa Likurgu tha:
- Shikoni sa e madhe është forca e edukatës. Që të dy janë nga e njëjta nënë dhe kanë lindur në një kohë. Kështu ndodh edhe me njerëzit.



* E pyetën një herë Harilaun nipin e Likurgut se si ishte e mundur që xhaxhai i tij kishte bërë pak ligje.
- Sepse, - u përgjigj Harilau, - një popull që flet pak, nuk ka nevojë për shumë ligje.



* Meqenëse zakonet spartane qenë krijim i Likurgut po sjellim disa aspekte nga jeta e institucioneve të këtij qyteti. Një nga institucionet e Likurgut përshkroi ushqimet në përgjithësi. Si gjellë kombëtare ishte i famshmi lëng i zi për të cilin është folur shumë.
Mbreti i Pontit donte ta shijonte këtë lëng dhe bleu nga një kuzhinier spartan. Një spartan që ishte aty pranë i tha:
- Zotni në këtë gjellën tuaj mungon diçka që i jep shije.
- E cila është kjo i tha mbreti?
- Është ajo që para se të hash duhet të bësh një banjë në Eurota. Kjo do të thoshte se vetëm në Spartë dhe në mjedisin e spartanëve është i pëlqyeshëm ky ushgim.



* Një i huaj e pyeti një spartan në se kishte rrezik të kaloje nëpër Spartë.
- Ka rrezik, - i tha spartani - vetëm për luanët, kurse lepujt e kanë çerdhen e tyre në portat tona.



* Një nënë spartane, kur i biri i tregoi për vdekjen heroike të vëllait, i tha:
- Përse nuk e shoqërove edhe ti?

----------


## ATMAN

LA FONTEN Zhan



LA FONTEN Zhan (1621-1695) poet dhe fabulist francez



* La Fonteni po bisedonte me një të njohurën e tij që sapo kishte mbetur e ve.

Ah moj zonjë, - i tha kur po qanin, - të humbasësh burrin është me të vërtetë një dhembje e madhe për një grua të përzemërt sikurse jeni ju!

Pastaj fabulisti i madh e largoi vëmendjen për një çast diku gjetkë. Duke rimarë fjalën ai kujtoi se po fliste me një grua tjetër që kishte humbur djalin e saj. Prandaj shtoi:

- Për fat mund, të ngushëlloheni me të tjerët që ju kanë mbetur.



* La Fonteni si njeri i hutuar që ishte, tetë ditë pasi varrosi një mik vajti në atë shtëpi për darkë.

- Por, - u përgjigj kamarieri, - zotnia shkoi në varreza tetë ditë më

parë. Nuk e dini?

- Ah, po nuk ma mori mendja se ai do të rrinte kaq shumë.



* La Fonteni ishte njëherë në shtëpinë e Dupinit, doktor i shkencave në Sorbonë, bashkë me të birin e vet. Ky në fjalë e sipër bëri disa vërejtje për të atin. Kur djali u largua, La Fonteni, që e kishte përshëndetur me respekt të madh, u drejtua nga i zoti i shtëpisë dhe e pyeti se kush ishte ai djalë që iku. Tjetri e shikoi i habitur dhe thirri:

- Si, po a nuk ishte yt bir ai?

- Po, po - u përgjigj La Fonteni, - tashmë po më duket se e kam parë

edhe herë të tjera atë njeri dhe pamja e tij nuk m'u duk e re.

* La Fonteni parapëlqente më shumë fabulat e autorëve të lashtësisë se sa të tijat. Një letrar i kohës, që nuk e linte të qetë, thoshte:

- Çfarë njeri i trashë ky La Fonteni shkon deri aty sa beson seriozisht se autorët e lashtësisë kanë më shumë mprehtësi se ai.

* Kur po flisnin për fabulat e La Fontenit, një zonjë pariziane tha: - Ato janë si një shportë e mirë me qershi. Kërkon të marrësh ndonjë kokërr dhe në fund sheh se shporta ka mbetur bosh.

* La Fonteni jetonte në mes të turmës sikur të ishte më me të shkretëtirës. Një personalitet që po shkonte një mëngjes në Versajë, e pa nën një pemë të rrugës të zhytur në mendime . Edhe në mbrëmje e gjetën përsëri në të njëjtin vend. As shiu që po binte pa pushim dhe as vajtjeardhjet e karrocave nuk e kishin shkëputur nga mendimet e thella.



* Një zotni i pasur e ftoi La Fontenin për të bërë një bisedë plot humor. Ai mbeti i zhgënjyer kur pa se hante në heshtje, i mërzitur dhe me pamje të hutuar. Sapo mbaroi së ngrëni kërkoi të ikte se kishte një mbledhje në akademi. Të gjithë të pranishmit i thanë se për mbledhjen kishte ende shumë kohë për të vajtur në orën e caktuar.

- E di, - u përgjigj La Fonteni - por do të marr rrugën më të gjatë që kaloj kohën.

* La Fonteni e kishte bërë vetë epitafin ku thuhej: "Këtu shtrihet Zhs që iku ashtu sikurse kishte ardhur. Hëngri trashëgiminë dhe kapita duke besuar se pasuritë janë gjëra fare të panevojshme. Kur arriti të gj< kohë të mirë, atë e ndau në dy pjesë, njërën e përdori për të jetuar d tjetrën për të mos bërë asgjë".

* La Fonteni e ruante gjithnjë gjakftohtësinë. Një herë kur ishte gjëndje shumë të keqe për të holla shkoi në mbledhjen e Akademisë mb; ishte bërë apeli. Të gjithë akademikët kërkuan të bëhej përjashtim për

- Jo zotërinj, - tha La Fonteni, - nuk do të ishte e drejtë, kam ardh vonë dhe faji është imi. Ai nuk deshi kurrsesi që të prisheshin rregulla akademisë për të.

* Në akademinë franceze po zhvillohej një mbledhje, ku do të ishin pranishëm edhe disa njerëz të tjerë si dëgjues të thjeshtë.

La Fonteni dhe shumë të pranishëm të tjerë kishin mbetur jashtë n që kishte shumë njerëz.

Kur po dilnin një akademik, kolegu i tij, e pyeti pse nuk kishte mai pjesë në mbledhje.

- Kishte shumë njerëz, - u përgjigj La Fonteni, - dhe nuk dija sesi 
bëja për të hyrë.

- Ta marrë djalli, - thirri kolegu i çuditur, - po do të mjaftonte që thonit se kush ishit dhe gjithçka do të rregullohej menjëherë.

- E vërtetë, - u përgjigj La Fonteni, - po ja që nuk më shkoi në meni 
një gjë e tillë.

Një zonjë e b.ukur kishte rënë në dashuri dhe e donte shumë Fontenin. Shpesh ajo bënte shaka të forta me qëndrimin prej babaxhi të La Fontenit. Një mbrëmje ajo mbeti vetëm në shtëpi dhe më vonë kujl

- Kisha mbetur vetëm me tri kafshët e mia shtëpiake: qenin, mac dhe La Fontenin.



* Një zonjë e b.ukur kishte rënë në dashuri dhe e donte shumë Fontenin. Shpesh ajo bënte shaka të forta me qëndrimin prej babaxhi të La Fontenit. Një mbrëmje ajo mbeti vetëm në shtëpi dhe më vonë kujl

- Kisha mbetur vetëm me tri kafshët e mia shtëpiake: qenin, mac dhe La Fontenin.



* Kur La Fonteni u sëmur rëndë, prifti i rrinte shumë rreth e qark për t'i bërë shërbimet fetare. Infermierja që i shërbente të sëmurit i tha priftit:

O atë! Lëreni të qetë e mos e mundoni shumë, se ai bëri më shumë budallallëqe se mëkate dhe zoti nuk do të ketë kurrë guximin që ta dënojë.

----------


## ATMAN

LAMARTIN ALFONS (DË)



LAMARTIN ALFONS (DË) (1790-1869) POET I DËGJUAR FRANCEZ, HISTORIAN DHE POLITIKAN



* Një nga gazetarët e kohës së tij e përcaktoi Lamartinin me këto fjalë:

- Lamartini është Marsejeza e kënduar në kishë.

- Si trashëgiminë e tij, ashtu edhe paratë që fitoi nga botimi i librave

Lamartini i shpenzoi që të gjitha dhe në pleqëri jetoi midis vështirësish të mëdha financiare.

- Një herë jetoja për të punuar - u thoshte atëherë miqve të tij, - tashti 
punoj për të jetuar.



* Lamartini shfajësohej për lavdërimet që i kishte bërë veprës së tij duke thënë:

- Po çfarë doni prej meje? Edhe perëndia ka nevojë për reklamë. A nuk 
i ka perëndia për këtë punë kambanat?

* Midis delegacioneve të shumta që paraqiteshin në qeveri, një numër i madh ishte nga gratë. Dhe nuk ishte gjë fort e lehtë ta bëjë këtë punë. Por edhe në rastet më të vështira e delikate shpirti hokator i Lamartinit nuk shuhej asnjëherë.

Një ditë një grup grash si përfaqësuese të rrobaqepësve arritën me flamur në dorë në pallatin e qeverisë dhe paraqitën kërkesat e tyre. Lamartini iu përgjigj me një fjalim të bukur që entuziazmoi gratë. Njëra prej tyre, një shejtankë që dukej si burrë, iu afrua poetit që ta përqafonte dhe ta puthte përzemërsisht.

Lamartini pa u turbulluar i tha:

- Qytetare mos harro se burrat midis tyre shtrëngojnë duart.






* Lamartini i lejoi një deputeti, që mbahej si njohës dhe mbrojtës i artit, poemën e tij "Rënia e një ëngjëlli". Kur mbaroi leximin deputeti thirri: - Oh, po kam edhe unë një nip që shkruan budallallëqe të tilla.





* Në moshë të thyer Lamartinin e la aq shumë kujtesa sa që kur dëgjoi një mik që po lexonte një fragment të një poeme të tij të njohur, u emocionua shumë dhe tha:

- Të kujt janë këto vargje?

* I plakur dhe në gjëndje shumë të vështirë financiare shkoi për të qarë hallin te një miku i tij gazetar. I tregoi për poshtërimin që i bënin njerëzit e elitës, të cilët çmonin vetëm paranë dhe talleshin me poetin që kishte rënë në fatkeqësi.

- E dini që një ish kolegu im nuk u çua as në këmbë kur i vajta në shtëpi? - tha Lamartini.

- Në shtëpinë time do të keni pritjen më të mirë, - u përgjigj gazetari

- dhe duke hapur derën e studios thirri: zotërinj, ja zotëria e tij Lamartinil

Në studio ishin disa letrarë, artistë dhe një aktore e bukur të cilët u ngritën në këmbë dhe përshëndetën poetin me buzëqeshje.

- Në shtëpinë time zotërinj, - shtoi gazetari, - aftësia është gjithnjë mbret.

* Kur ra Napoleoni Lamartini tha:

- Perandoria nuk ishte tjetër veçse policia. Tashmë që ajo ka rënë, mua më duket se jam liruar nga një peshë prej tridhjetë atmosferë nga trupi dhe mendimi. Napoleoni ishte një vrasës i pabesë i mendimeve të lira, një shtypës i së vërtetës.

* Një aktor deklamoi një poezi të Lamartinit në praninë e tij. Një çast ai u ndal se harroi një varg nga poezia.

- Të lutem ma kujto pak, - i tha Lamartinit.

- Unë të të kujtoj? Po unë nuk mundohem të kujtoj kurrë as një varg 
nga poezitë e mia. Do të bëja më lehtë qindra të tjera. Çfarë të të them?

Kam aq shumë vargje të të tjerëve në kokë, sa që nuk mund të arrij të kujtoj të miat.



* Duhej të ishte si një lloj pianoforte me një tastierë, në të cilën çdo taste t'i përgjigjej një shkronjë. Në vend që të shkruanim me penë, të preknim tastet sikur t'i binim pianos.

Makina e ëndërruar prej Lamartinit doli pesëmbëdhjetë vjet më vonë.





* Kur ishte ministër Lamartini priti kryetarin e bashkisë së një prefekture të vogël. Ai erdhi për t'u ankuar për një nënprefekt të ri që ishte caktuar.

- Po kuptojeni ju lutem tha kryetari i bashkisë, - keni dërguar për

nënprefekt një marangoz.

- Dhe nuk ju duket e drejtë? Po duhet ta kuptoni që ebanistët na duhen

t'i ruajmë për prefekturat e rëndësishme, - i tha Lamartini.



* Varfëria në të cilën jetonte nuk e pengonte zemrën e tij të mirë të bënte dhurata për njerëzit e afërm me raste përvjetorësh. Lamartini shkonte te një miku i tij, të cilit i merrte me kredi dhurata të bukura.

 Të afërmit i merrnin me gëzim të madh dhuratat, por pastaj fshehurazi ia dërgonin përsëri shitësit, i cili, si pjesëmarrës në këtë lojë, nuk ia kërkonte paratë Lamartinit.

----------


## ATMAN

LIST Franc



List Franc (1811-1886) pianist dhe muzikant i famshëm hungarez


* Muzikanti i raadh kur ishte ftuar në kështjellën e Jashit (Rumani) dëgjoi disa ciganë që po kalonin në një fshat aty pranë. Kryetari i tyre një farë Barbo, u tha ciganëve që të këndonin për së dyti një këngë me të vërtetë të bukur. Listi mbeti i shtangur dhe kur mbaroi pjesa tha:
- Bukur! Me të vërtetë bukur. Tani Barbo dëgjo edhe muzikën time. Listi u ul në piano dhe nisi të ekzekutojë një improvizim të ndërlikuar me variacione të vështira.
- Mjeshtër, - i tha atëherë Barboja, - melodija jote është aq e bukur dhe më bëri aq shumë për vete, sa që po të më lejoni, do të përpiqem që ta riprodhoj.
Listi nuk mund ta besonte kurrë një gjë të tillë, sepse i dukej e pamundur. Ndërkaq Barbo dhe ciganët e tjerë ia nisen pjesës që dëgjuan nga Listi. Kur përfunduan Listi u çua, e përqafoi plakun ngrohtësisht dhe i tha:
- O cigani Barbo, mësuesi im. Zoti të ka bërë artist dhe je më i madh se unë.


* Listi do të jepte një koncert në një sallë ku do të ishte edhe mbreti. Kur hyri mbreti, mjeshtri po bëhej gati të fillonte. Listi dukej shumë i turbulluar.
Kishte vendosur partiturën në një poltronë aty afër dhe një baroneshë e shëndoshë ishte ulur sipër partiturës.
Listi iu afrua baroneshës dhe i tha:
- Më falni baroneshë por partitura që keni poshtë nuk është për instrumenta frym


* Princi Feliks Linhovski muzikant i mprehtë, kur ishte mysafir te Listi bëri një udhëtim të gjatë me të dhe mjeshtri i shquar i pagoi të gjitha shpenzimet.
Satiriku Hajne e përcaktoi kështu këtë rast: "Franc List mbrojtësi i njerëzishëm i prindërve me talent".

* Pianisti i famshëm kur ishte në Romë shëtiste shpesh në kështjellat romake. Një nate zuri shtrëngata dhe koha u ftoh shumë. Listi doli nga vila e mikut të tij dhe rrugës takoi një njeri të veshur keq, qe dridhej nga të ftohtët. Kur Listi mori vesh se ai nuk kishte para për të blerë rroba, hoqi pallton e vet, ia dha atij dhe nëpër shi u kthye në Romë.


* Gjatë një koncerti të Listit e pyetën Rosinin në se mund te kapte në gabim pianistin e shquar.
- Nuk raund të pohoj dot, - u përgjigj Rosini, - Listi bën aq nota në një minutë sa që është e pamundur ta ndjekësh. Deri tani nuk më ka mjaftuar koha që ta dëgjoj.


* Kur Franc Listi vajti në Vjenë te princi Meternik, princesha e pyeti në se kishte bërë ndonjë punë të mirë. Listi u përgjigj:
- Diplomatët dhe bankierët zonjë, bëjnë punë të mira, unë bëj thjesht muzikë.

* Listi pinte një puro në ditë, e cila prodhohej me porosi vetëm për të. Kur largohej nga shtëpia merrte me vete aq puro për sa ditë do të qëndronte atje ku shkonte.

* Një herë i thanë Listit:
- E po, në qoftë se nuk ke qenë muzikant, atëherë çfarë ke qenë?
- Diplomati i parë i Evropës, - u përgjigj Listi.


* Listi i dhuronte Vagnerit tema muzikore që i vinin në mendje, i bindur se miku i tij do të dinte t'i shfrytëzonte më mirë se ai. Të gjitha mësimet e pianos që u jepte nxënësve të tij i bënte pa shpërblim. Listi dhuroi një shumë të madhe për të ngritur një monument për Bethovenin. Për të varfërit ai mbante gjithnjë një shumë të hollash mbi oxhak, që t'i kishte gati për çdo rast. Në çdo zarf që dhuronte me para Listi shtonte fjalët e tij të përzemërta.
- Duhet të sheqeroset tableta - sepse marrja e lëmoshës është një gjë shumë e trishtuar.


* Listi ishte ftuar në një pritje, e cila nuk u dha sepse e zonja e shtëpisë u sëmur papritur. Kur Listi u kthye i trishtuar, takoi në rrugë një mik, e mori për krahu dhe i tha;
- Eh, po ne kemi festat, sallat e ndriçuara me drita, por nuk kemi një vatër, vatrën tonë. Tingujt po zbehen, zemrat pushojnë së rrahuri dhe në fund mbetet heshtja.
Në sytë e tij të plakur rrodhën dy pika loti. Pastaj shtoi: Kush e di, a do të jetoj edhe një vit akoma? Nuk kam veçse një gjë për të kërkuar: mos më bërtisni në këtë pak kohë që më ka mbetur për të jetuar.


* Atij që fliste me tmerr për vdekjen, Listi i përgjigjej qetë: - Të vdesësh është më lehtë se sa të jetosh.

* Në verën e vitit 1885 Listit plak i propozuan që të jepte disa koncerte ndaj një shpërblimi prej dy milion markash.
- Po çfarë do të bëj me dy milionë karkat në moshën shtatëdhjetë e katër vjeçare? - u përgjigj Listi, që nuk e pranoi këtë ofertë.

* Listi dhe Rubini do të jepnin koncert në një qytet me rëndësi të Francës. Në sallë ishin vetëm pesëdhjetë veta, megjithatë Listi ekzekutoi në mënyrë të mrekullueshme si gjithnjë dhe Eubini këndoi si dinte të këndonte ai. Kur mbaroi koncerti Listi i zemëruar u tha të pranishmëve: - Zotërinj e'zonja (megjithëse midis të pranishmëve ishte vetëm një zonjë), koncerti mbaroi. Tani a mund të më lejoni që t'ju ftoj për darkë? Të pranishmit e shikuan të çuditur, por së fundi pranuan. Në mbrëmjen tjetër salla ishte plot.


* Mësimet e para Listi i mori nga i ati. Ai studjoi me ngulm e bëri përparime të mëdha. I ati e dërgoi te një pianist i shquar për t'i dhënë mësime në piano. Kur e dëgjoi fëmijën të interpretonte sonatën në la bemol të Bethovenit, ky mbeti shumë i habitur dhe tha:
- Ti do të bëhesh pianisti më i madh nga të gjithë ne.
Ai kërkoi një fiorinë për çdo mësim dhe pas mësimit të dymbëdhjetë nuk pranoi të merrte fare shpërblim.
- Përparimet e jashtëzakonshme të fëmijës, - tha ai, - më japin një kënaqësi të madhe sa që e harroj fare lodhjen.


* Listi studionte muzikë me zell të madh. Një ditë nga lodhja e madhe i ati e gjeti shtrirë në dysheme pranë pianofortes. Mjeku e këshilloi të pushonte për disa kohë. Ai e mori shpejt veten dhe u bë më mirë nga shëndeti. Mbas pak kohe i vdiq i ati. Fjalët e tij të fundit ishin: - Biri im, po të lë vetëm, por aftësia jote e madhe do të shpëtojë në jetë. Zemra jote është emirë. Por druaj për ty nga gratë, ato do të të turbullojnë në jetë.


* I riu List u vendos në Paris dhe mori me vete edhe nënën.
Ai u bë mbrojtësi dhe mbështetësi kryesor i saj, duke u rrethuar me kujdesje fisnike dhe dashuri të pakufishme. Kur vinte në mbrëmje nga shfaqjet për të mos e zgjuar rrinte deri në mëngjes te shkallët i lodhur dhe i drobitur, por i lumtur se nuk ia kishte prishur gjumin nënës së tij të adhuruar.

* Një herë, në orkestër dirigjonte kantatën e tij. Kur pjesa përfundoi publiku ndenji i ftohtë. Atëherë Listi, me një shpërthim të papërmbajtur, filloi edhe një herë ekzekutimin. Solistët, kori dhe orkestra i vunë të gjitha forcat e tyre dhe vepra doli me të gjithë madhështinë dhe bukurinë e saj, duke ngritur peshë entuziazmin e dëgjuesve.


* Listi kompozoi një meshë. Kur u ekzekutua suksesi i kaloi të gjitha parashikimet. Një prej dëgjuesve tha:
- Kjo muzikë është aq "fetare" sa që Satananë e bën njeri.


* Cari i Rusisë i kërkoi Listit të jepte koncerte për invalidët e Borodinos. Ai iu përgjigj se Francës i ishte tepër mirënjohës, ndaj nuk mund ta pranonte një kërkesë të tillë.
Atëherë Cari tha:
- Te ky njeri janë antipatike flokët e gjatë dhe idetë politike.


* Shumani shkonte për të kaluar disa orë me mikun e tij, nga Drezdeni ku banonte vetë, në Laipcig ku ishte Listi, megjithëse atëherë rruga midis të dy qyteteve zgjaste katër orë.
Në këto vizita Listi i binte pianos për një kohë të gjatë dhe Shumani rrinte i heshtur për të dëgjuar. Kur mbaronte me piano Listi gjithnjë shkruante letra dhe Shumani mbetej gjithë kohën i ulur në një qoshe.Dita kalonte papritur e pa kujtuar. Pastaj Listi kujtohej që kishte mikun pranë, dhe kthehej nga ai me buzën në gaz. Shumani atëherë ngrihej për të kërkuar leje që të largohej dhe i thoshte me ëmbëlsi:
- Ja pra që biseduam edhe njherë së bashku me zemër të hapur.

----------


## ATMAN

MOZART Volfang Amadeus (1756-1791) kompozitor i madh austriak

* Mocarti i vogël ishte në Paris, kur sapo kishte mbushur shtatë vjeç e gjysmë. Luajti në klaviçembal në mënyrë të mahnitshme, improvizoi arie të vogla e sonete sa që i habiti dëgjuesit. Edhe kur i ati, për t'i bërë më të qarta aftësitë e tij të jashtëzakonshme, ia mbuloi tastierën me një cohë leshi të hollë, ai ekzekutoi jo më keq se kur tastiera ishte e zbuluar. E thirrën në oborr ku mbreti e përgëzoi dhe mbretëresha e ngopi me ëmbëlsira. Në fund donte ta shikonte edhe Zonja Pompadur. Ajo për ta parë sa më mirë e vendosi në këmbë mbi një tryezë. Djali i vogël i zgjati dorën që t'ia puthte, por ajo nuk dënjoi t'i përgjigjej kësaj kërkese. Atëherë Mocarti i vogël, të cilin e kishte puthur perandoresha Mari Tereza, u prek dhe i tha:
- Kush është kjo grua kryelartë që nuk do të më puthë, kur vetë perandoresha më ka puthur?
Ai i tha këto fjalë në gjermanisht. Pompadur nuk e kuptoi, ndryshe Mocarti i vogël mund të përfundonte në podrumet e Bastijes.

* Mocarti u kthye në Paris në moshën njëzetvjeçare, kur i vdiq e ëma. I pikëlluar la hotelin, ku qe ftuar nga Grim, i cili nuk kishte asnjë besim në aftësitë muzikore të Mocartit.
Ai e detyroi djalin që të largohej të cilit iu desh të ndalej në Strasburg për të dhënë një koncert sepse nuk kishte paratë e nevojshme për udhë. - Salla më kishte pritur, - thoshte më vonë Mocarti, - në një tryezë të përgatitur për njëzetekatër vetë, ku vetëm tre a katër ishin duke ngrënë. Ky ishte dështim i plotë për Mocartin. Pasi u paguan shpenzimet, atij i dhanë si shpërblim një luigj, që ishte i mjaftueshëm vetëm për të bërë me karrocë një copë rrugë tjetër.

* Mocarti u martua me të bijën e një kopisti të teatrit: Kjo vajzë quhej Kostanca dhe Mocarti u martua me të pas shumë kundërshtimesh. Çifti ishte i lumtur dhe Mocarti qe bashkëshort shumë i mirë. Kur Kostanca ishte e sëmurë, i shoqi, para se të dilte nga shtëpia i shkruante nga një pusullë. Në njërën prej tyre shkruhej: "Mirdita e dashura gruaja ime. Shpresoj se do të kesh fjetur. Nuk po të çoj shpejt se mos ftohesh. Mos u lodh dhe se mos u grind me personelin e shërbimit. Kujdes mos pengohesh në pragun e paradhomës. Mos i bëj të gjitha punët e shtëpisë derisa të vij edhe unë."

* Kur u dha opera "Don Zhuan" për herë të parë, mbreti e përgëzoi Mocartin, por nga që nuk kuptonte fare nga muzika i tha;
- More, sa shumë nota që kishte! Dhe Mocarti ia priti:
- Madhëri, as edhe një më shumë nga ç'duhej.


* Mbas triumfit të "Don Zhuanit" Mocarti e la Pragën mikpritëse dhe u kthye me shpirt të turbulluar në Vjenë, ku kundërshtarët e tij arritën ta shtyjnë edhe gjashtë muaj premierën e operës.
Më në fund vullneti perandorak bëri që "Don Zhuani" të shfaqej, por nuk u pëlqye. Perandori Jozef i tha atëherë Mocartit:
- Vepra është e lartë, ndoshta edhe më e bukur se "Figaro" por nuk është ushqim për dhëmbët e vjenezëve të mi.
Mocarti iu përgjigj;
- Atëherë le t'u japim kohë që ta përtypin.

* Një mbrëmje Mocarti vuri në bast me Hajdenin me një shishe shampanjë në qoftë se ai do të ishte i zoti të luante në piano një pjesë që e kishte kompozuar atë mëngjes. Basti u pranua dhe Hajdeni u ul në piano. Në një çast u ndal edhe tha:
- Është e pamundur, s'vazhdohet.Dy duart e pianistit mund të rroknin skajet e tastierës, ndërsa një notë që ndodhej në qendër as që mund të ekzekutohej fare.
Atëherë i erdhi radha Mocartit i cili qetë-qetë u ul në piano dhe nisi të luante. Ai luajti edhe notën fatale, po si?... me hundë! Të gjithë të pranishmit qeshën dhe Mocarti e fitoi bastin.



* E pyetën një herë Auberin se kush ishte kompozitori më i madh. - Bethoeni, - u përgjigj menjëherë, e pa ngurim ai.
- Si - thirri bashkëbiseduesi -po Mocarti?



* Mocarti i vogël shkoi me familjen nga Salcburgu në Vjenë. Në portën e qytetit doganierët u bënë gati për të kontrolluar plaçkat. Mocarti ndërkohë po i binte violinës dhe ata të emocionuar nga interpretimi i fëmijës nuk ia kontrolluan plaçkat sipas rregullit.

* Në moshën njëzet vjeç Mocarti u fye rëndë nga një fisnik.
- Në qoftë se nuk jam fisnik, nga shtresa shoqërore, në shpirt jam më fisnik se ju, - iu kthye me kryelartësi. - Nga ky çast që më fyet mua, nuk jemi gjë tjetër veçse një fundërrinë.

* Në vitin 1791 një i panjohur i tha Mocartit:
- Shkruamëni një Rekuim.
Tha këto fjalë misterioze dhe i panjohuri iku, pa u dukur fare sikurse edhe kishte ardhur dhe nuk u pa më.
Mocarti pati një mbresë të thellë nga ky takim. E shkroi Rekuimin me një forcë misterioze dhe pak ditë më vonë vdiq.
Ditën që vdiq Mocarti ishte një furtunë e madhe që vazhdoi edhe të nesërmen. Kjo pengoi edhe njerëzit më të afërm që të merrnin pjesë në varrim. Të vdekurin e çuan në varreza të pa shoqëruar puthuaj nga asnjeri.
Tri ditë më vonë e shoqja shkoi në varreza për të parë vendin ku ishte varrosur burri i saj.
- Amadeo Mocart? - pyetën varrmihësit.- Nuk e kemi dëgjuar këtë emër dhe nuk kemi varrosur njeri me këtë emër.
Mocartin e madh, në atë stuhi të tmerrshme të natyrës e kishin varrosur shpejt e shpejt në një varr të zakonshëm ku shiu i zhduku shenjat e grumbullimit të dheut. Edhe sot nuk dihet me saktësi vendi se ku pushojnë eshtrat e kompozitorit të shquar.

----------


## ATMAN

MOLIER Zhan Baptist Pokëlen (1622-1673) dramaturg francez


* Babai i tij ishte shumë i pakënaqur që i biri kishte zënë karrierën e komikut. Që t'ia prishte mendjen e dërgoi në provincë. Atje Molieri gjeti shoqërinë e tij të dashur: mësuesin e tij të vjetër, që i kishte mësuar njohuritë fillestare të letërsisë.
Molieri e priti me gëzim këtë gjë. Ai në vend që të bindej për të lënë karrierën, bëri që edhe mësuesi i tij të luajë role komike doktorësh.


* Princi i oborrit donte ta merte Molierin si sekretar të tij ndaj një shpërblimi të mirë. Molieri që tashmë kishte personalitetin e tij, nuk pranoi dhe i tha:
- Unë jam aktor i mirë, kurse ju më propozoni që të bëhem sekretar i keq.


* Molieri ia lexonte komeditë e tij shërbëtores. Kur kishte ndonjë pjesë që nuk e bënte për të qeshur ai e fshihte ose e ripunonte.
Një herë nga që deshi t'i bëjë lojë kësaj gruaje të zgjuar, i lexoi një komedi të një autori tjetër. Kur Molieri i lexoi disa skena, shërbëtorja thirri:
- Kjo komedi nuk është juaja.


* Më 5 gusht 1667 u shfaq për herë të parë "Tartufi". Natën tjetër, kur teatri ishte mbushur plot e përplot me shikues për të parë shfaqjen e dytë të komedisë së shquar, erdhi urdhëri i kryetarit të Parlamentit për ndalimin e shfaqjes. Atëherë Molieri doli në palkoskenë që të njoftonte publikun me ketë lojë fjalësh:
- Zotërinj, ne duam t'ju japim tartuf l por zoti kryetar nuk do.


* Disa ditë mbas shfaqjes së Tartufit mbreti shkoi në teatër për të parë shfaqjen e një farse italiane. Komedia i pëlqeu publikut që qeshte dhe duartrokiste.
- Nuk e kuptoj, - i thoshte dukës së Kondesë2) që i rrinte pranë, - se si është e mundur që i njëjti publik, që u skandalizua aq shumë për Tarturin, nuk bën gjë tjetër veçse duartrokitet një farsë si kjo.
- Shikoni madhëri si është puna, - u përgjigj Kondeja, - në këtë farsë flitet keq vetëm për zotin, kurse te Tartufi flitet keq për të tërë fetarët hipokritë.


* Molieri, kur po kthehej nga fshati i dha një të varfëri si lëmoshë një monedhë prej ari. Pas pak i varfëri i doli përpara dhe i tha:
- Zotni, keni gabuar, më keni dhënë një monedhë ari.
- Shoikponi ku arrin ndershmëria e këtij njeriu të thjeshtë, tha Molieri. Dhe i dha edhe një monedhë tjetër prej ari.


* Dukes Montesie i thanë se Molieri në komedinë "Mizantropi" e ka përdorur atë si model për personazhin e Alçestit.
Duka shkoi për ta parë komedinë dhe, kur doli nga shfaqja, tha: - Oh, sa do të doja t'i ngjaja me të vërtetë Mizantropit!


* Një ditë mbreti i tha Molierit:
- Kam marrë vesh se keni marrë mjek për t'u vizituar dhe pas kësaj jeni bërë mirë me shëndet.
- Madhëri, - u përgjigj Molieri, - llomotitëm me të një copë herë. Ai më urdhëroi të merrja disa barna, unë nuk i mora dhe pastaj u bëra mirë.


* Molieri kishte zënë krevatin prej disa ditësh. Kur erdhi mjeku shërbëtori i tha zotnisë së tij të bëhej gati.
- Mjeku? - thirri Molieri, - thuaji të lutem se jam sëmurë dhe nuk mund të pres asnjë njeri.


* Mbreti i Prusisë, Frederiku II, ishte në shfaqjen e një komedie. Ai u çudit se të gjithë francezët që ishin në teatër, qeshën për gjëra që atë nuk e bënin fare për të qeshur. Kur pyeti një francez, ai iu përgjigj:
- Madhëri, kjo gjë ndodh sepse janë shumë iluzione që ju nuk mund t'i kuptoni, sepse nuk e njihni ashtu siç duhet Parisin,
- Do të jetë shumë mirë, - u përgjigj mbreti, - por kur kam parë "Mizantropin" e Molierit, e kam kuptuar të gjithë komedinë shumë mirë edhe pa e njohur Parisin. 


* Kur vdiq Molieri arqipeshkvi nuk donte ta varroste në varrezat e
besimtareve.
E veja iu drejtua mbretit, i cili e zgjidhi mosmarrëveshjen me një
vendim shumë të mençur.
- Në çfarë thellësie, - pyeti mbreti, - shkon toka e shenjtë?
- Në katër metra, - u prgjigj arqipeshkvi.
- E po mirë atëherë, futeni edhe një metër më thellë, - urdhëroi mbreti

----------

